# Poetry



## Ruffie (Feb 25, 2008)

Lets share some of our work. I'll start


Reality 

The world is full of plastic people

Mass produced on societies assembly line.

All striving for that one universal goal.....

destroying those who cross their path.

Or are, in their opinions....sub standard.


For perfection is held withing the boundries of the mind

Where the concept begins....and ends.

Ruth Gillingham


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 25, 2008)

Ran across and old poem that I wrote in a writing class. WE were asked to write about the colors and given a time limit to wrie what we felt/saw.

RED

Red the color of the stop sign.

The way I stopped myself for years

from saying what I wanted, doing what is right for me.

Red the color of rage.

From all the anger I stuffed down deep inside.

Never being good enough, not measuring up.

Crimson cheeks,embarassed by my own inadequacy.

Red the color of strength.

Building up strength from the disapointments.

Finding the woman deep within that let herself be hidden by the red and white octagonal sign.

A rage colored cape waved gingerly at those who have hurt me.

Come at me now, kick up the dust, head down, horns ready to pierce my flesh.

I smell the sweat,and feel your hot breath as I flip the cape up over your head.

Stepping adeptly to the side over and over again as you rush past trying to injure me.

I have studied deep inside the molten core of my existance and wave the cape freely.

Ruth Gillingham


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2008)

Those are very good, Ruffie! 


*Sharing What​*
_I cannot
shall not
my pal got it all

all is his
and his is all

I cannot 
shall not 
get it at all

If its gotten then is it taken?
or is it gone completely, I could be mistaken
maybe I can and maybe I shall
get it all yesiree somehow

I cannot
I shall not
me and my pal

we'll learn to share and this we shall​_
*Jeff C.*​


----------



## Shosh (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Ruth,


I am blessed to come here every day,
to share and be here with others who feel the same way,
we are not perfect, and life has rocked as like a boat in a stormy sea,
but there is no more wonderful place for my heart and soul to be.


Susannah


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 25, 2008)

Sus for sharing. I enjoyed them!
Ruth


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 25, 2008)

Very deep and lots of meaning there! THanks for sharing!
Ruth


----------



## furious styles (Feb 25, 2008)

I write a hefty amount of poetry. Mainly free verse/bukowski-esque stream of consciousness stuff, with a little beat poet flair. 

Some of it is up on my myspace blog. Here's an oldie.

*fate, love, struggle, dawn :*

_Fate. I've hedged my bets on ideas like fate, faith, and spirit before. Fate? Or the sick ploy of a deity of our own creation and volition. Our fated struggle is really the most beautiful part in all of this. 

Love. The chemical emotion I find myself toying with when all else fails me. Sometimes I think it may not be enough, but really what else is there? We dream our dreams and sing our songs about the fecundity of life and love.

Struggle. We struggle against reality, our words giving us a romanticized utopia, a lovely escape from the pressing matters at hand. For two whom have seen and felt so much, it is the natural reaction. Escape is everywhere and nowhere.

Dawn. Your words stoke the fire in the dark pit of my soul, knocking the embers to and fro. I glow red inside and my desire for you only increases. The infatuation and affection you send my way doesn't make me feel better or worse, but it does make me feel less human. It's a delicious feeling and I'd like to press my tongue to your neck and taste your emotion._


----------



## troubadours (Feb 26, 2008)

i havent written anything for a while, but here's a short lil thang i want to use for this online wecomicy type thing me and my friend are supposedly starting.

she left baking soda in the corner
where the tv used to sit
on rainy wednesdays i 
watched the golden girls
and hated the smell of spaghetti


and one more

holes in windowscreens of friends
who aren't anymore remind me
of tiny little hobbit feet
and my bed was more comfortable.

feeling hungover from late nights of
chess and chicken lo mein,
disney movies i would never watch.

we'd only sleep alone when we didn't speak,
when you wanted an excuse not to have me.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I am glad to have all you share your work!
Ruth


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 31, 2008)

On it's way out:

Rotten wooden mulchings
Waft through to sinus walls,
Wind whirs ever weary
Past my ears, and taking pause
Beside a flower
Who like shy moles
Peeks its head, above the moss.
I welcome Springs renewal
Seeing signs of winters loss.

When past the grassy pathways,
Beside a smog curled road
The lights do silent twinkle
Not of heaven, but of cars
And against my bodies wishes
And beyond my keeping grace
The chill of winter nibbles up
And hurries up my pace.

Inside my bricked up dungeon
Where ivy vines were cut
And the warmth is pumped up forceful,
And the walls are full of rot
Where my eyes are lighted brightly
But my mind is left in gray
I pray to see that Spring again
When Winters lost its way.

-HMB [me]


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 31, 2008)

I cut the strings

Strings that bound me to you.

Tied around my heart squeezing, the pain, the pressure

The routine well rehersed

Great performance everytime

Applause, bows taken

The lights dim

And alone backstage

I knew this feeling had to end

The cool handle of the knife warming in my hands

Contemplating losses in order to be free

To like the reflection in the mirror

Without the costume and stage makeup

The puppeter must go

By severing the ties that bind

r.g.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Very deep and lots of meaning there! THanks for sharing!
> Ruth



Thanks, Ruth!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> I cut the strings
> 
> Strings that bound me to you.
> 
> ...



Oooooh, that was really good.


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 1, 2008)

As you tell my poetry is a way for me to work out things! I am glad it strikes a cord in others too!
Ruth


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 18, 2010)

So glad I found this was wondering if there was a poetry corner or some such on Dimms, cause I have just been typing up some word docs with stuff I have written 

hugs thanks for sharing Ruffie, poetry is the same for me a way to work out what is in my head, although sometimes I am just inspired so i write what is there to be written.

hope no one minds me bumping this thread back up.

So here are a couple of mine

Restless Spirit 2/2/09

Oh restless spirit
Take head
Oh restless spirit
Take hold

Free yourself from the cage you have made

Oh restless spirit 
Lay your boundaries down
Oh restless spirit
Let your feet touch the ground

Free yourself from what you think you should be

Oh restless spirit 
Wont you come home to me?
Oh restless spirit
Let me be all I can be

Free yourself from other peoples dreams

Oh restless spirit
Oh restless spirit
Oh restless spirit

You Are Me!




The Who that is Me. 22/3/10

There is so much more 
To me than what you see
So many faces
That make up the who that is me

The confident, self assured face
A social butterfly 
Self assured and full of grace
A nervous wreck
Hidden sometimes behind the smile

A babbling brook
Of chatter
Needing to unwind
Deep and soulful
And sometimes
Painfully shy

A heart of gold
A winning smile
Always willing to go that extra mile
Stubborn at times
Often right 

Kindness flows 
Inner light glows
And yet there is so much more to know

A child at heart 
A joyous laugh
A sometimes snarky cynical sad thing
Occasionally wells up from within

For the most happy and content
Revelling in lifes amazing
Adventures and simplest of pleasures

Often willing to try something new
To step out of those comfort zones
To confront fear head on 
To tackle the problems one by one
Though sometimes instinct dictates to run

To dance with joy
To seek answers
To live with clarity
To let go of the drama
To stop once in a while
To be

These are just some of the things 
That make up the who that is me



the last is one of the most recent things I have written hugs and fantastic work everyone on this thread


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

I Fall
by CastingPearls

Defiance. Deceit. Rebellion.
He fell to me like Lightning from the sky.
Endless nights, a ribbon of dreams
All of him
All of him
Interrupted by restless fretful irritating breaks of day
My father said I had a gift
My mother feared for my soul
And his
She's gone now
And then I awoke and INHALED
How many times were you warned that Sleeping Beauty would abandon you and wander off and you didn't prepare?
My mother warned you too before she slipped away forever
I begged you to fight to keep my heart
I laid it all out, bared all my soul and fears to you
On my knees, I pled, I wept.
And then I stood and SIGHED
I turned away away away from God
And defiantly sought him out after so many years of self-imposed exile
and found more more more than I ever imagined
like lightning, like lighting, like fire, fire falling from the sky he flew to me
I want every drop, every inch, every breath, every beat
His hands shake with the power I hold
In January
I fall.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

What Have I Done

by CastingPearls

I have loved
I have loved
I have clung and I have cried
I reasoned and I screamed
Scolded and lied
And you waited and wanted
Yet pushed me away
What have I done
What have I done
More and more
You wanted my everything
More and more
You I wanted to own
I live with a shadow
And dream of the sky
You begged me to come
And dreamed of me
Why
Still you are satisfied
With only the dream
While flesh and blood waits
Waits with a heart held in flames
What have I done
What have I done
To seek out and find you again
Unfinished business to claim
Never to own
Never to keep
But while I have you I will possess
I won't deny
I won't deny
I'll stand in hell and still won't bend
Those flames won't burn
As bright as this
Oh God no regrets no regrets
What have I wrought
What have I done
I won't deny
I won't deny
I won't deny
I won't deny
What I have done.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 18, 2010)

wow casting pearls they are both really powerful pieces thanks so much for sharing them


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

yeah im repping her poem (if it lets me)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

One of my favorites:

The Walrus and The Carpenter

Lewis Carroll

(from Through the Looking-Glass and What Alice Found There, 1872)

The sun was shining on the sea,
Shining with all his might:
He did his very best to make
The billows smooth and bright--
And this was odd, because it was
The middle of the night.

The moon was shining sulkily,
Because she thought the sun
Had got no business to be there
After the day was done--
"It's very rude of him," she said,
"To come and spoil the fun!"


The sea was wet as wet could be,
The sands were dry as dry.
You could not see a cloud, because
No cloud was in the sky:
No birds were flying overhead--
There were no birds to fly.
The Walrus and the Carpenter
Were walking close at hand;
They wept like anything to see
Such quantities of sand:
"If this were only cleared away,"
They said, "it would be grand!"
"If seven maids with seven mops
Swept it for half a year.
Do you suppose," the Walrus said,
"That they could get it clear?"
"I doubt it," said the Carpenter,
And shed a bitter tear.
"O Oysters, come and walk with us!"
The Walrus did beseech.
"A pleasant walk, a pleasant talk,
Along the briny beach:
We cannot do with more than four,
To give a hand to each."
The eldest Oyster looked at him,
But never a word he said:
The eldest Oyster winked his eye,
And shook his heavy head--
Meaning to say he did not choose
To leave the oyster-bed.
But four young Oysters hurried up,
All eager for the treat:
Their coats were brushed, their faces washed,
Their shoes were clean and neat--
And this was odd, because, you know,
They hadn't any feet.
Four other Oysters followed them,
And yet another four;
And thick and fast they came at last,
And more, and more, and more--
All hopping through the frothy waves,
And scrambling to the shore.


The Walrus and the Carpenter
Walked on a mile or so,
And then they rested on a rock
Conveniently low:
And all the little Oysters stood
And waited in a row.
"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes--and ships--and sealing-wax--
Of cabbages--and kings--
And why the sea is boiling hot--
And whether pigs have wings."
"But wait a bit," the Oysters cried,
"Before we have our chat;
For some of us are out of breath,
And all of us are fat!"
"No hurry!" said the Carpenter.
They thanked him much for that.
"A loaf of bread," the Walrus said,
"Is what we chiefly need:
Pepper and vinegar besides
Are very good indeed--
Now if you're ready, Oysters dear,
We can begin to feed."
"But not on us!" the Oysters cried,
Turning a little blue.
"After such kindness, that would be
A dismal thing to do!"
"The night is fine," the Walrus said.
"Do you admire the view?


"It was so kind of you to come!
And you are very nice!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"Cut us another slice:
I wish you were not quite so deaf--
I've had to ask you twice!"
"It seems a shame," the Walrus said,
"To play them such a trick,
After we've brought them out so far,
And made them trot so quick!"
The Carpenter said nothing but
"The butter's spread too thick!"
"I weep for you," the Walrus said:
"I deeply sympathize."
With sobs and tears he sorted out
Those of the largest size,
Holding his pocket-handkerchief
Before his streaming eyes.
"O Oysters," said the Carpenter,
"You've had a pleasant run!
Shall we be trotting home again?'
But answer came there none--
And this was scarcely odd, because
They'd eaten every one.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 19, 2010)

sorry nutty but it will never ever beat the hunting of the snark for me


----------



## Nutty (Apr 19, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> sorry nutty but it will never ever beat the hunting of the snark for me



hahaha, alas neither will i hunt a snark nor comprehend the jabberwocky


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

this is something I just wrote (literally) but part of it has been kicking around in my head for a couple of weeks (to get this thread back on track lol) 

Forever Girl

I am not a one night stand
Or a brief casual affair
I am a forever girl

My heart isnt easily given
For when it is
I care deeply,
Love with all my heart and soul
I am a forever girl

I am the kind of woman
Your mother will love
I look after the people in my heart
I am a forever girl

I will grow and be inspired
By the love we share
I will support your dreams
Just because I care
I am a forever girl

I may not be the kind of girl
Who gives her heart without a care
But once my heart is given
Love will forever live there
I AM A FOREVER GIRL.


----------



## rellis10 (May 16, 2010)

Here's the only poem i'v written that i think's any good. It's dark and brooding, so dont expect anything byron-esque . It's entitled 'Into The Deep Dark Woods We Go'. I think it displays the effects keeping huge secrets can have on our minds, sometimes able to tear us apart if we cant release them to somebody who understands.



Into the deep dark woods we go,
The big, the fast, the small, the slow,
We all walk in solitary, alone,
And hear the dull demonic drone,
Of the monster that lurks, hungry for souls,
Its face brutal, as black as coal,
Its scream is primal, calling us in,
To confront the thing that chills our skin.

It calls us forth, into the night,
Our feet betraying all our fright,
We turn and see it, its face a surprise,
We know it well, under any guise,
Its name is Secret, only that which we know,
It scrapes at our mind, a hidden blow,
It captures us and drags us far,
The further we go, the deeper the scar.

It kills us not but inflicts pain,
Its presence buried despite our distain,
Pushed into a corner with nowhere to go,
We want to shout it out but no,
The Secret clamps our mouths tight,
And holds us captive in the night, 
Kept hostage by the thoughts we keep,
We cry, we sob, we bawl, we weep.


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Here's the only poem i'v written that i think's any good. It's dark and brooding, so dont expect anything byron-esque . It's entitled 'Into The Deep Dark Woods We Go'. I think it displays the effects keeping huge secrets can have on our minds, sometimes able to tear us apart if we cant release them to somebody who understands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW, hmm am thinking that other stuff you have written is probably way better than you think it is as that is amazing and resonates the feeling of a bad secret totally


----------



## kristineirl (May 17, 2010)

a haiku fer yous! 

oh, to be alone
ocean, stars. i am at peace.
this is all i need


----------



## rellis10 (May 25, 2010)

Laments To Home

To the friend that I know,
To the brother I don’t,
To the mother I love,
To the father I won’t,
I tell you my secrets,
I tell you my lies,
I tell you hello,
I tell you goodbye,
For the home I know well,
For the town I hide from,
For the time I’ve enjoyed,
For the life I’ve let go,
Tell me you remember,
Tell me you know,
Tell me I was good,
Tell me not to go.
-Richard Ellis

Just something i came up with a little bit ago. Basically my emotions as i'm beginning to consider leaving home for the first time. It might not be great quality, but i just wrote it in the moment.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 26, 2010)

I'm not always a fan of my work... but here goes...

*Good Night, Sweet Dreams*

All the wonderful things that I see
All the beautiful ways that you are
Each breath that you take, smile that you share
Make the distance between not so far
I see your smooth skin, smell your sweet hair,
Feel you beside me every night
Your hands reach around me and pull me close
Even when you are out of sight
Just so I can drift to sleep, to dream again
For dreams are just a secret desire
When I dream, I feel myself close my eyes
Light as a feather, I climb higher and higher
Rushing through the clouds
To reach up and find
Only up in heaven
Your heart and mine


----------



## spiritangel (May 26, 2010)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I'm not always a fan of my work... but here goes...
> 
> *Good Night, Sweet Dreams*
> 
> ...




awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



and Relis its a great poem thanks for sharing


----------



## Edens_heel (May 26, 2010)

I have a few - wrote this one earlier this afternoon, after listening (for the god-knows-how-many time) to a song I love by a Montreal band, Beast. The song is Arrow, and there's a line in it: "He's got his mind on you and information too." Anyway, this is what evolved from that.

Hes got his mind on her

Weapons  hands, eyes, stripped chords

Touch, sight, information

Shes splayed open

Her innermost revealed

He disseminates, dissects

A matrix of history

Who she is

Who she was

Who she wanted to be

He inspects, interrogates

Interpretations of vague calculations

Hes weaponized

Hell terrorize

Shell prioritize

Shell acclimatize

The connection reaches an apex

Shell give

Hell take

An imprint of her mind on his

The twenty-second century man knows no boundaries

Because no boundaries exist that cant be crossed

Their minds waterfall into one

Shes got her mind in him

Hes got the woman of his dreams


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

White flakes drift past the light
That streams out from the high beams
The only movement in an otherwise dead world.
Inside the car with me there is some life
My brothers sit in the back, talking quietly.
As the dim green minutes tick away on the dashboard
I strain my neck to see around the dumpster
Because Im not allowed to leave the car.
How long does it take to throw away a bag from BK anyway?
At least he left us the keys this time.
I flick on the radio and watch the dial slide 
past numbers that I dont understand.
A shadow appears to the left
Signaling that its finally time to leave.
This is my least favorite part of the ride home.
We get to ride down the thruway with the windows open
Cold air rushing in to keep him awake
As we play The Shouting Game.
Its my turn tonight.
I watch my dads eyes closely 
And shout at him when they droop
And scream at him if he nods off.


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

These were written during an American Government class because I wanted to work on my imagery.

-----------------------------------

Powdered knowledge
blankets the shelf.
Destined to lay
on the snowy grave
where it fell
when it was brushed away.
Wantonly

-----------------------------------

Great arms spin
methodically
Metal blades
slice the air
Silent guardians
powering
an ungrateful shore

-----------------------------------

Cracked black flesh
holds in place
olive green corduroy
worn smooth with age
dusted in white


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

In a perfect world
its 12 on the clock
the lights are all off
and when you look out the window
nothing is there
except the glare from the streetlights
dancing on the ice
in the cracks of the road
you don't see or hear anyone
and all you do is sit
and think about everything that's wrong.


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

The meadow is full of flowers
but the most beautiful of all the flowers is down a hill
out of reach
plainly visible but unobtainable
when you reach it, disappointment overtakes you
for it is merely a flower


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

and this is now
the end forever 
but it's only starting
turn me off
and let me down
it's better to go
without a fight
just sink sink sink
to the bottom 
where you want
to the pulse
and the heart
I can hear you breathe


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

I sometimes dream of what it would be like just moments before the world ends.

Ash falling like snow, choking life in its counterfeit winter
Orange glows in the distance, signals of the end of time
Teary-eyed mothers clinging to their children, weeping their final goodbyes

I sometimes dream of what I would do just moments before the world ends.

I would lie in the grass of a park, enjoying nature for one last moment
Or sing a song at the top of my lungs, announcing my acceptance of our fate
Or embrace loved ones for the last time, thanking them for a life worth living

I sometimes dream of who I would be with just moments before the world ends.

And this dream is always the same, no matter the ending
Hand in hand and peaceful in your grasp
I am with you


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

Vibrations like whoa.

Back in my hyperspace funbox.
There's this weird wall that's not really a wall.
It's just a continuum covered in green and purple squares.
Inside the squares are question marks and sevens.
Always moving and shifting, but I don't know what is what.

The same box is in the middle.
Same color scheme but so weird.
So damn hard to wrap my head around.
I think it might actually be my head.
There are these strange pink hieroglyphs on the box.
I need to learn them. I need them. They are the answer.

Who the fuck is that?
And what's he doing fucking with my Space/Time?
The Riddler, huh?

The Riddler is fucking with me,
putting his hands in my face,
blocking the message.
I need to see the key. I need the answer.

The Riddler taunts me.
Some interdimensional spirit, stuck in the middle of a trip.
Guarding the next level.
He doesn't laugh, but you know he wants to.
Laughing that you're still in the mother fucking hyperspace funbox.
"Haha, thats all you got?"
Fuck you Riddler! You're stuck in this fucking funbox for life.

I open my eyes.
Girls dancing inside the waterfall.
Rocks become Easter Island like it ain't no thing.
I see the Lion of Zion in a mountain.
Shit. I guess the Riddler got me.


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

I opened up my mind's eye
Looked inside but nothing was there.
Turned outside but no fruit to bear.
A cold summers' frost. 
A hot winters' sun. 
No matter the cost,
Together as one.

Infinite brilliance of infinite thought.
Infinite questions of answers sought.
Infinite layers of infinite gray.
As the mirrors of perception fade...


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

I glance at the edges of her ocean
Unsure
Should I take this plunge?
If I do I will be lost 
Forever.
Surrounded by unfathomable beauty
Suspended in unending, ceaseless, joy
I know full well that if I choose to dive
My gaze will never waver from her eyes.


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

A man who hated poetry
Stepped out in the rain one day
His shoulders were hunched as he pulled up his hood
He was looking for something to say

Life had become so dreary
To get out of bed was a chore
He'd abandoned his friends toward reclusive ends
And the ladies all found him a bore

His car was decrepit and rusty
His clothes, they were ragged and worn
He looked like a slob with a low-paying job
And his hair was unstylishly shorn

The judgement of others he dreaded
Such weight did he give to their jeers!
He never would try, he'd just sit back and cry
That he didn't fit in with his peers!

He wasn't the king of nothin'
Couldn't sing or draw a cartoon
An eccentric of sorts and he didn't play sports
And he'd never even been to the moon!

He wished he'd had something to offer
For the world to know he had worth
But it's hard to go forth and to live out one's dreams
When one carries the weight of the Earth

He wanted to live in solitude
At the same time, attention he craved
He felt trapped in the box of a sad paradox
And quite sure that he couldn't be saved

Well the rain it kept on a-pourin'
It soaked through his hood to his hair
He stood and he thought and he thought as he stood
That surely he was going nowhere

Was this what the good Lord intended?
Limbo was all that he'd known
It seemed plain in his mind the he'd stayed far behind
While everyone else had all grown

Along came a break in the rainfall
The sun momentarily shone
Then all in a flash he sat down on his ass
And he scribbled his very first poem

It took him a couple of hours
He erased it again and again
It wasn't that good but he threw back his hood
And looked up at the sky with a grin.


----------



## Bearsy (May 26, 2010)

Your Heroes are dead
They're all in your head
Their memories fade
As the sun rises, red, burning. 
A monument to ubiquity.

Your Heroes are gone
They left with the dawn
Your childish wishes
While the moon dances, silver, shining.
A monument to naivete.

Your Heroes have no legacy
Save fleeting hypnopædic memories
And when nothing is left
We'll start again.




-----------------

I apologize for the multiposts, but I prefer to have each poem separate.


----------



## Ruffie (May 26, 2010)

*Tears*

Dripping like rain falling off leaves
Silent to those who do not truly listen.
Building slowly
In the downpour to overflowing.
Slipping smoothly to Mother Earth
Who welcomes and nurtures until the clouds are spent
The tress and plants provide their gifts
Animals sing their songs and offer their strengths
The scent of the forest hangs in the air
As the rain cleanses ad refreshes
The wounded heart.
r.g.


----------



## Bearsy (May 27, 2010)

I like that


----------



## rellis10 (May 31, 2010)

Take my word and bend it to your meaning,
Take my voice and fade it to nothing,
Take my ink and erase its being,
Take my action and make it uncaring,
Take anything you wish and turn it into something,
Just dont take my heart and destroy its feeling.


----------



## rellis10 (May 31, 2010)

Can I tell you something about myself?
That I once was a man of confusion,
A man who knew nothing of himself,
One that shrank into his melancholy soul,
I neglected the courage of conviction,
Thinking not of roads less travelled,
Barely moving toward my dreams,
A shadow where a man should be.

Can I tell you what I wish to become?
The man whose shoulders catch the spotlight,
Who people admire not care little of,
Recognised as a man of talent or substance,
Never forgotten as a man of nothing,
A figure of liking or perhaps even love,
Clichéd of me you may think,
But to be cared for and revered is my wish.

Can you tell me how to get there?
Hard work and persistence is only required,
Devotion to the cause of life there must be,
Carpe Diem or something similar,
Live long and live wise a scholar would say,
Give thought before every action,
Perhaps then I may be the person I seek,
But after all this, would I be me?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

Donner, Party of Two

by castingpearls

Falling snow on naked oaks
Praying for merciful weather
I walk along the licking flames
but a lie cannot live forever
Stepped into darkness abandoning fear
I thought I could leave this place
I could run to the warmth, the heat and the fire
away from a cold embrace
But the fire is only a memory 
All that's left is dangerous ice
So I cling to skeletons of life
and hope it will suffice
How long, how long, before this wintry
isolation ends
How so alone I still endure
if only to pretend
Long days of darkness
Warm days of dreams
and so, and so, it goes
Eventually it will be Spring
But now, all is blind snow.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

Paradise Lost (Apologies to Milton)

by castingpearls

Wander through the Garden
chasing shadows from the past
Such beautiful profusion of
blooms that never last
I desired your entire heart
but settled for spare change
Now time is irreversible
these years none rearranged
I strayed outside this Paradise
for warmth and yes, respite
No matter how I tried to bend
it was never meant to fit
There are no suitable flowery words
no tender sad good-bye
I have to search within myself
to find some light inside
Yes, if there is someone at fault
I take the blame in full
With my permission go point a finger
But really, who's the fool?
Before you strive again to touch the sun
I ask you to think about
Is it worth the sorrow we have endured
Did you leave or were you cast out?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

Avalanche

by castingpearls

You stepped on it
not in it
'cause that's another story

If you lose it
or win it
there still is no glory

There's thin ice all around
No rescuers to be found

But if you're still adventurous
I'm here.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

wow so much poinent beautiful heartwrenching work

hugs


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 5, 2010)

ok something I just wrote 

Angels

You will get through the darkness
You will find your way
Heartbroken, feeling alone
We are here cant you hear them say?
Cant you feel us around?
Cant you hear us?
Sense us?
So good at hiding from your light
So good at running and taking flight
So good at burying the hurt inside
So good at buying into societies lies
So good at seeing all thats wrong
So hard to see your inner light
So hard to see youre a child taking flight
So hard to know who you are
So hard to shoulder it all alone
So hard to know where to turn
So hard, so hard so hard.

Time to step back into the flow
Time to stop 
Take a deep breath
And let go
Time to walk with us by your side
Time to remember your sense of pride
Time to take joy in everything
Time to let your life truly begin
Time to soar 
Time to set yourself free
Time to be true to you
Time to embrace your inner light
Its Time, Its Time Its Time 
Embrace it
Live it
Love it 
Dance it
Sing it

But most important of all be it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2010)

That's beautiful, Amanda.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 13, 2010)

One day this will be over,
A night we meet alone,
Id like for us to stay here
Forever, never on your own.

But on that night we talk,
On and on, spoke at length,
That night we open our hearts,
About our bond and its strength,

Our words cut deep as claws,
The love we had is buried,
Each reply pushes us apart,
You now run from me, harried.

And Ill tell you one thing,
Youll laugh or youll cry,
And when you look at me,
Ill turn and say goodbye.


I really should write something happier


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh but it's whats in your heart right now. You'll write happier when you are happier. I write when I'm sad because it's like self therapy...then I come out of it--I don't wallow--it's too self-indulgent.

Love this poem, by the way.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

I kind of like looking at stuff that I wrote when I was feeling bitter. It reminds me of just how big we can build things up in our mind when we're in the moment and having a particularly hard time dealing with something. I wrote a lot of really demented stuff as a juvenile. It only reflects who I was in that moment though. At worst it's indulgent at best it makes me focus before I fall into that pit.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I kind of like looking at stuff that I wrote when I was feeling bitter. It reminds me of just how big we can build things up in our mind when we're in the moment and having a particularly hard time dealing with something. I wrote a lot of really demented stuff as a juvenile. It only reflects who I was in that moment though. At worst it's indulgent at best it makes me focus before I fall into that pit.


I couldn't agree more. You've never posted here though as far as I can see...too personal?


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I couldn't agree more. You've never posted here though as far as I can see...too personal?



I posted in the library a few weeks back but that's a different world for most people here. 

Umm something old and necrotic 

Nostalgia

The old elephant 
he dies slowly 
in a few moments 
he will fly 

all his life 
he walked on the plain 
as a great behemoth 
of survival 

he is looking to the bird 
flying over 
he is an old warrior 
of calm behavior 

the nature is running fast 
faster than him 
he's waiting for the darkness 
to come upon him 

he will run on the cloud 
he will swim in the sky 
he will eat the star 
he will sleep on the moon 

Nature is the ruler 
and the time has come 
for the old elephant 
to leave for ever 

the old elephant

can be you and me 
one day, a day of dream 
for ever, we will close our eyes 

no afterlife 
no reincarnation 
no good heaven 
no evil hell 

We will be buried 
in an elephant graveyard 
where the only thing that is worth anything 
is the ivory left behind


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow that imagery was really good. 

I especially liked 'He will eat the star' ---great great line. And the last line about the ivory--so true. Nice work.


----------



## stldpn (Jun 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Wow that imagery was really good.
> 
> I especially liked 'He will eat the star' ---great great line. And the last line about the ivory--so true. Nice work.



I always preferred a more smart assed approach though. Go figure.

Stains

Zany little thing that don't mean nothin 
Changing all the rules without an inkling of meaning 
Complicating things that don't mean anythin 
Working round the clock to change the wording 
* 
When it doesn't make a damn bit of sense to anyone 
I know you wanna make a difference for someone 
* 
But you're just a tiny shit stain, rearanging things around the heart of the matter 
If I could smack some fucking sense into you, you wouldn't even splatter.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 13, 2010)

stldpn said:


> I always preferred a more smart assed approach though. Go figure.
> 
> Stains
> 
> ...


Wicked awesome! HAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Bus

It started off well as expected,
A pigeon dive bombed my head,
And the old woman that sat near,
Quite Vigorous she said. 

Boarding the bus, the driver late,
Plenty of space left despite,
I pick a seat and relax,
Neck and shoulders, after work, tight.

Looking out the window, tension leaves,
Through jolts and jigs I stare at green,
And blue, brown, red and white,
On this bus a beautiful world I have seen.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 14, 2010)

Rellis, the rhythm of the poem reminds me of the rhythm of the bus chugging and bumping along. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Rellis, the rhythm of the poem reminds me of the rhythm of the bus chugging and bumping along. I really enjoyed it!



I'd love to say that was intentional


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jun 14, 2010)

I sleep on the pavement.
I have no possessions, I need make no payments. 
I laugh at the rich, with their Abercrombie and Fitch.
Their lives are so shallow, yet they think themselves hallowed.
Their lives are so frenzied, so busy, distraught
As if no true wisdom, they have ever been taught. 
They brag of their houses, their cars, and their wives.
They worked so hard, their whole life they've strived
For these things that aren't real, they're made from a mold.
They work their whole lives in a conquest for gold.
You can't stop the Reaper from the scythe that she swings,
You've taken so much pride in all these material things.
On the day you die, what do you think they will do?
Your house, your car and your wife will never hold true.
There's nothing left to lose, because you can't take them with you.
So heed my word, heed my will.
You'll never find happiness wrapped up in a pill.
You must give to the trodden, the hungry, the poor,
And when you do this, you feed your soul's core.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree with CP Rellis it really reminds me of sitting on a bus 


and iglooboy55 that is wow love it.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Jun 15, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> I agree with CP Rellis it really reminds me of sitting on a bus
> 
> 
> and iglooboy55 that is wow love it.


thanks =D the world is much too shallow, in all aspects of the word.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 15, 2010)

More Like Me, Less Like You

We used to be the same,
Two halves of one whole,
But you started to pull,
My heart bled into your soul.

I became no longer Me,
Something between what was and you,
You pushed and I fell down,
I couldnt bear to push you too.

But now my tether has broken,
What once was me shall come through,
Its time I was more like me,
Its time I was less like you.


And yes, i did borrow the title from a line in a Linkin Park song


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 21, 2010)

Two Young Men

Two young men sat in a room,
One of them must say something soon,
Neither knows who the other is,
Uncomfortable silence is all that exists,
Who is he? The bored one thinks,
Whats he doing? The busys eyes hint,
Shrouded in silence one man must break,
Mere welcome after so long is fake, 
Does the busy man open his mouth to complain?
Does the bored man contemplate the same?
A noise outside, a twist of heads, a meet of eyes,
So the bored says, So the busy replies.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 21, 2010)

_No Laughing, Okay? _



*Dark Beauty*

There will be no more laughter.
No more smiles
No more tears
She will be remaining quiet
For the rest of her years

No
She will never speak again
Never eat
Never Weep
She's destined for eternal sleep

She'll never age
She'll keep her beauty
She'll be the pride and joy of fate

Skin long-gone pale
Eyes long-since been dull
Long blond hair still set just right
lips painted pink
she's sealed up tight

Rest in peace
Our dearest love
Our darkest dream
Our midnight dove

You were meant for so much more
Than this life has to offer
We give you to the night
It calls, for you are the one it comes for


----------



## balletguy (Jun 21, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> _No Laughing, Okay? _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow that is amazing


----------



## Bearsy (Jun 21, 2010)

Even though
the artificial lights 
shine brightly
in the city 
the light
from the stars 
still pierces 
the inky canopy
of the sky. 

I stand in awe of the city


------------------------------
I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about the other poems I posted?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 21, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Even though
> the artificial lights
> shine brightly
> in the city
> ...


I couldn't rep you, but that is so pretty!


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 21, 2010)

in the distance a phone rings
a heartbroken voice on the other end
news that has been dreaded for sometime
lives are shattered and torn
sympathetic words follow
familial relationship's become non-existant
anger looms near
no words to express these regrets
depression seeps in
happy fathers day dad


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 22, 2010)

YPP, Bearsy, Igloo, Rellis, and Gyrene--all amazing work. 
If I missed anyone, I didn't mean to leave you out. I read it all and it's all amazing.


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 22, 2010)

If only I had been a "good girl"...
You wouldn't have given me that look.
If only I was smarter..
You would have been proud of me.
If only I was more talented...
I would have been the apple of your eye.
If only I was thinner..
I wouldn't have been invisible.
If only I lived my life to please others..
I wouldn't have enjoyed it myself!
r.g. ...


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Two new ones for you guys...the first inspired by the 'soccer' on tuesday.

Lions Reborn

Warriors in red and white,
Fight these intruders on our land,
Lions of Western Europe,
Show your teeth or a claw,
Our kingdom of old spanned the globe,
Let us remind them why,
St George slayed his Dragon,
We have nothing but a ball,
But let us take that ball and use it,
Use it to show the world our might,
These warriors, these Lions, these Conquerors,
Let us stand from our shadows and say,
We are English and We are Alive!



The Sun Loves

The Sun loves the Earth,
It protects it from the cold,
Providing foot, light and warmth,
Still and reliable is its lovers hold,
Showering from above are its gifts,
But every day this love must break,
The flirting Night steals in with thrift,
Its approaches in the dark are fake,
The enigmatic suitor with diamond shine,
Cannot contend Earths attention long,
His is routed by the Sun time after time,
The Earth cannot choose, forever it goes on.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

Tired

by castingpearls

I'm tired of wondering where
you've been for the last thirty hours
I'm tired of the shame that I felt
when I asked if you'd buy me some flowers
I'm tired of waiting for kisses
or only to sit by my side
I'm tired of your flights to the basement
when I know you're just down there to hide
I'm tired of reaching out to you
and knowing you'll turn me away
I'm tired of tears that I shed 'til I'm spent
while you stand there with nothing to say
I'm tired of being invisible
and promises made but not kept
I'm tired of trying to navigate
the ocean of sorrow I've wept
I think of vows made with my heart open wide
and the times you refused to share what's inside
I can't live anymore without feeling alive and
The futility of waiting for change to arrive
leaves me tired.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 12, 2010)

The Country and The Patriot
Oh my country
Where have you gone?
Once a giant
Now a shadow of days past
You have tried
To pull yourself from this grave
But you lost
And lost yourself in that hole
Now your people
Tear at your name with claws
Red and white,
You bleed but you will heal
I know this,
In time you will climb back
Till one day
Your name means something once more
Till your people
Remember what made you great before
Till the broken
Mends itself and stands from the shade
You will climb
And return to the place you belong
Then your people
Will chant your name with pride again
You will know
That I stuck by you all along
That I was
The patriot that stood by a soiled flag
But one day
We shall both redeem our names.


Choices
The choice is becoming clearer,
My future is nestled in my hands,
I must choose what I am here,
Or enact my hearts deepest plans,
But where in life am I put,
When one path leads to poverty,
And the other leaves my soul bankrupt,
I must choose, I have these choices only.

All I Wanted
All I wanted was life,
Instead I got this,
Wedges driven between like
Fractures of your kiss,
I longed for you,
Granted only a precious day,
Love blossomed on cue,
In time to be taken away,
I think of you as I lay lonely,
Cradling the remnants of our past,
our embrace is now a memory,
A reminder that nothing can last.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 15, 2010)

Amazing original words and some wonderful classics! I love it! I guess I'll add my two cents in here...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 15, 2010)

*I Remember *

_I remember 
that first night
the feel of his hair
intertwined with my fingers
the touch of his skin
as I grazed against it with my chin
the yearning in my bones
when he held me in his arms
the pressure of his lips
as his tongue grasps with mine
the taste of his kiss
and the scent of his hair
the way his body feels
pressed tightly with mine
the heat between our bodies
invigorating, and passionate
the ripples of my flesh
as his hand glides over my breast
as my next pulse quickens
Im numb to all
but the sense of pleasure
beneath his softened lips
as the growth of passion exceeds us
need turning my voice hoarse
as I realize the noise I hear
is naught but my moan of his name
the steam rising from our backs
the sense of power
flowing through his limbs
eagerness withstanding
the warmth of his breath
around my nipple, gently sucking
the trace of his tongue
as it glides down the slope of my stomach
the softness and the passion
as he brings me to heightened ecstasy
setting each nerve on fire
the firm grip of my hands
as I bring my hips to meet his
clashing gently in the night
to bring our souls home
again and again and again
feeling the nod of his head
and the arch of his back
under the strokes of my nails
feeling the beat of his heart
as it beats in rhythm with mine
we have had many
such nights since then
but that first night
yes, oh yes
I remember_


~ Raivenne​


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 23, 2010)

when you say 
"free" 
do you mean 
the kind 
where one can 
openly
and happily 
be 
whatever 
one wants to be? 
or do you mean 
the kind 
where one has 
to wait in line 
and step in time 
and smile 
blindly? 
because to me 
that isn't free, 
that isn't how 
i want to be


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 23, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> when you say
> "free"
> ...



Succinct, yet perfectly and insightfully queried.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm a fan of Dorothy Parker; her witty side...

_Razors pain you;
Rivers are damp;
Acids stain you;
And drugs cause cramp.
Guns aren't lawful;
Nooses give;
Gas smells awful;
You might as well live._

-Resume

...and her not so witty side:

_Her mind lives in a quiet room,
A narrow room, and tall,
With pretty lamps to quench the gloom
And mottoes on the wall.

There all the things are waxen neat
And set in decorous lines;
And there are posies, round and sweet,
And little, straightened vines.

Her mind lives tidily, apart
From cold and noise and pain,
And bolts the door against her heart,
Out wailing in the rain._

-Interior


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Take It In Your Stride

It stands in front of you,
All your life you knew,
This obstacle would come,
And leave you staring glum,
But fear not little one,
Years will pass without sun,
But finally you will grow,
Seeds of victory you shall sow,
Life will give you love,
And everything to rise above,
Make a step, take a ride,
Take it all in your stride,
And at the end of the day,
The obstacle is moved from your way.


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 27, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Succinct, yet perfectly and insightfully queried.



Thank you


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 27, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Take It In Your Stride


 
Very nice Rellis. I would have enjoyed reading this as a young teenager. A good reminder for those day when it seems the world is out to get you.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 29, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Very nice Rellis. I would have enjoyed reading this as a young teenager. A good reminder for those day when it seems the world is out to get you.



Thanks so much for this OWA, that's exactly the kind of feel i was looking for.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 2, 2010)

Office Symphony
I am Qwerty, man of many keys,
Forceful finger bring me to my knees,
I am Mr. Clip, bent and misused,
Painful jabs onto paper leave me bruised,
I am the Cabinet, govorning over files,
Overstocked and slammed I am reviled,
I am a Monitor, illuminating others' wisdom,
The smacked and smeared window to a kingdom,
I am Sir Desk, noble steed of work you see,
Broken backed with clutter I have no glee,
I am Admin Boy, dutiful in office wallow,
Supporting the rest I feel lost is shadow.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah an Ode to the Office, lol! Nicely done Rellis!


----------



## Bearsy (Aug 4, 2010)

Got drunk under the (three or four visible) stars tonight in a city park with some friends. Had a little flash, so I wrote these on whiskey soaked paper bag. Idk if they're any good.

- - - - - - - 

I have been separated from the light of my soul,
by the grime and glow of these modern conveniences.
My eyes cannot grasp the infinite beauty of all that is
Just a hollow and sallow glow emanates from the depths of my undesirable reality.
This shallow and finite and worthless being
Is no longer able 
to see anything
(I long for Mother Earth)

- - - - - - 

Communion. 
Meditation. 
Self reflection.
These words.
Constructs.
Machinations.
Are empty.
Are hollow.


----------



## mercy (Aug 4, 2010)

How to do haiku 
Without sounding pretentious?
It cannot be done


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 4, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Got drunk under the (three or four visible) stars tonight in a city park with some friends. Had a little flash, so I wrote these on whiskey soaked paper bag. Idk if they're any good.
> 
> ...snip...



I like it. Contemplative, but somewhat forlorn/depressing. I just so _alone_ reading it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 4, 2010)

_A song I wrote for a friend. She loved it for the role reversal of a woman singing to a man. It's one of the very few times I've written straight out lyrics..._

*I Can't Fall *

We had that the sweetest thing going, going so great
But there's been this current of tension as of late
You're telling me what's in your heart is for real
What can I say, when you know that's not how I feel?
Who are you trying to convince that my love is gone?
You know what's in my heart, Baby, what's going on?

I can't fall, I can't fall, I can't fall
Out of love, when I was never in

I told you when we met I was only in it for the fun
Didn't even lie to you by saying that you're the only one
You said you could handle it - we were on the same page
So tell me baby what's with all this rage?
I won't start lying now just to keep your peace
And you can't move on if I hold on, so I have to release

I can't fall, I can't fall, I can't fall
Out of love, when I was never in

It's selfish keeping you on loan,
Because I like the way you make me moan -
But I'm not in love, not in love,
Even in our hottest kissing,
There's a always a little something is missing-
Because I'm not in love, I'm not in love

You say I'm perfect for you but you know that can’t be true -
For I would be in love with you too

The blame for this moment I fully take as mine
I knew it would come this, like I know there's sunshine
In the beginning we were both so delighted
But it’s hurting too much to be your love unrequited
You’d know I’d be lying if I say that I don’t care
But the kind of love you deserve will never be there
Because 

I can't fall, I can't fall, I can't fall
No, no, no
I can't fall, I can't fall, I can't fall
No, no, no
I can't fall, I can't fall, I can't fall
Out of love
When I was never in


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

*REFLECTIONS ON MAYBE*





Maybe its all in my mind. 

When time comes in two forms; how long it has been since I last saw him and how long it will be until I see him again. I find myself saying things like 'It must have happened on Friday because it was the day before the last time we went out and that was two days ago.' 




Maybe its just being silly. 

When I'm with him I feel changed-different. That things can be good solely because he is apart of it. He leaves me feeling so fulfilled, that for a long time afterwards, I forget how hardened and empty my life felt without him. He calls and whispers sweet everythings for an hour, then I'll call back a minute for an encore. And the charm of it is, we don't have to speak to each other, we just seem to feel what needs to be. 




Maybe its crazy. 

I find myself opening at just the thought of him. I can feel his presence even when there's an ocean between us. I find myself doing extra things that are pleasing to him, because what he feels-I feel. When he laughs-I laugh, he hurts-I hurt. I choose to stand by him, not because I have to, but because that's where my heart knows I should be and death defy all who dares to down him. When without him I can't breath and with him I'm breathless. 




Maybe its imagining things.



Maybe its all in my mind.



Maybe its silly.



Maybe its crazy, but 



Maybe, just maybe, its




_Love_.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> _A song I wrote for a friend. She loved it for the role reversal of a woman singing to a man. It's one of the very few times I've written straight out lyrics..._
> 
> *I Can't Fall *
> 
> ...


I can relate to that. It IS rare to hear it from a woman's perspective. So beautiful.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2010)

I've always loved both writing poetry and reading others'
Here's a few of mine- most of the time, I'm either fixated on language or a set form.


*Sleep*

Embrace me with your latent warmth,
And hold me through the night.

Shelter me from radiant rays
To bring new darkness to my sight.

Quell the rhythm of my breast
With your slightest touch.

And with your fingertips enspell,
Until within my dreams I dwell. 

~

Deliver me from frantic thoughts,
And soothe my restless mind.

Comfort me with whispered words,
Until our thoughts are intertwined. 

Show me traces left behind
Of my forgotten past,

And of the visions life has churned 
From distant memories left unturned. 



*Reflection - A Rondeau*

I fondly gaze into her eyes,
Until I start to realize
They radiate with passions pure
And hold within a soft allure,
Untainted by a cold disguise.

But neath her vivid vision lies
A foggy haze of doubt awry,
So into her sweet stare obscure
I fondly gaze.

Although she harbors spirits wise,
Her striking hesitance implies
A personality unsure.
But it will fade as she matures,
I think as deep into my eyes
I fondly gaze.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 12, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I've always loved both writing poetry and reading others'
> Here's a few of mine- most of the time, I'm either fixated on language or a set form.
> 
> 
> ...



I already told you how much i loved *Sleep* in a PM, but *Reflection - A Rondeau* is also a beautiful poem. You're a great writer


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I already told you how much i loved *Sleep* in a PM, but *Reflection - A Rondeau* is also a beautiful poem. You're a great writer



I think your poetry is absolutely wonderful, so that's really a compliment :blush: 

And, I'm eagerly awaiting to read the next poetic words you choose to gift us with =]


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I can relate to that. It IS rare to hear it from a woman's perspective. So beautiful.



Thank you Elaine!:kiss2:



Amaranthine said:


> I've always loved both writing poetry and reading others'
> Here's a few of mine- most of the time, I'm either fixated on language or a set form.
> 
> *Sleep*
> ...



Amaranthine, welcome! _Sleep_ is simply wonderful. I really enjoyed the lovely rhythm of _Reflection_; the words beautifully flow. I'm have a major love of form poetry. My fave is the Glosa, but Rondeaus are in the top five and yours is excellent.:happy:


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Amaranthine, welcome! _Sleep_ is simply wonderful. I really enjoyed the lovely rhythm of _Reflection_; the words beautifully flow. I'm have a major love of form poetry. My fave is the Glosa, but Rondeaus are in the top five and yours is excellent.:happy:



Thank you so much =]
I really can't say I've ever heard of a Glosa, but I just looked it up and it sounds like a wonderful form to take for a spin. Have you posted any in the thread so I can get a better idea of what they are? 

And, admittedly, I'm a sucker for Shakespearean sonnets- that iambic pentameter just gets me every time :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

You're welcome! 

I have no touch for iambic pentameter. When I succeed at it, trust me, it's pure coincidence. I so admire those who can easily pull it off. No, I haven't posted a Glosa in this thread. I'll post one in a moment (please forgive the momentary poetic whoring folks -- she asked).


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 12, 2010)

*One Hand*

_The stories of the street are mine, the Spanish voices laugh. 
The Cadillacs go creeping now through the night and the poison gas, 
and I lean from my window sill in this old hotel I chose, 
yes one hand on my suicide, one hand on the rose.
_~ Leonard Cohen (The Stories of the Street)

I spy out my window, pan the changed neighborhood
And decided all this change is not for the better
Variety has its place, yes, thats understood
But it suits neither me nor my aging setter
And Id change it all back, if only I could
Tales of old I tell to ones who know not hoe from staff
With cheeky little chuckles some listen to my lore
others, not so politely pretend not to snore
All too quick to set upon any misspoken gaff
The stories of the street are mine, the Spanish voices laugh

In my country youth we rode the roads on horse
Potential fertilizer the only cause for alarm
Yes there were the rich who had cars of course
But that was a life far from my sharecropper farm
Get through the toils of the day our driving force
But a bend of brutal winter came to pass
And my quiet country road became a bustling city street
With days filled of noise glaze the tons of people to meet
Fragrant airy fields gone as different scents amass
The Cadillacs go creeping now through the night and the poison gas

Not to say this city life did not have its good days
youd note me as a liar if I told you so
It has been no bed of roses as the old folks say
But there are sweet things Ive come to know
Oats have I sown in many ways
Yes, Ive known my measure of passions throes
Ive rented flats and owned several places
But with time and finances Ive lost those spaces
My remaining sunset days spent in SROs 
And I lean from my window sill in this old hotel I chose

Some concern fills my advancing years
As I outlive those who knew me well
The ones who get my sudden laughter and tears
Without a long explanation to tell
Only my Josies left to indent my fears
But even the end of her dogs life draws nigh and so it goes
As I enjoy the lovely flower paid to entertain my night
I eye the bottle on dresser barely seen in the dim light
As I oscillate between my joys and my woes
Yes, one hand on my suicide, one hand on the rose.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow- I really love that poem. The atmosphere within it just seems so raw and rich, very fitting for the message and the words themselves. It gave me a very distinct image. I can definitely see the basics of the poem better- but my one questions is: Is the lack of punctuation form related, or just a personal choice? 

Here's one of my attempts at sonneteering- 


*Love Never Sleeps*

I lie awake and watch the stars fall down
And wonder how my wistful heart can see
Their brilliant beauty in your eyes resounds,
Creating wisdom in simplicity.
I hear your voice blow through the trembling leaves
And feel your heartbeat in each thunderclap,
My soul tells me that love does not deceive
The world my happiness, your love the map.
But conscious joys were never meant to last
As eyes soon slide into a languor deep,
The knowledge of reality contrasts
With all the wishful whimsy in my sleep.
My love for you will always reign supreme,
For you are too the color in my dreams.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 12, 2010)

Not my best, and quite simple...but I wrote it in 10 minutes on my lunch break 

Through Silent Words
For all the time I tried,
The times my voice lied,
Feelings kept deep down,
To save me from your frown,
Words replaced by silence,
admitting cowardace not patience,
I hope you will still listen,
When I show a smile that glistens,
And display my feelings without shame,
Hoping you find heart to feel the same.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 13, 2010)

Dancing Diamonds
Trickle, spatter, a steady pour,
Your hand with a gentle knock on my door,
Flooding, spitting, torrenting more,
Your patter on my window wakes my snore.

Dancing diamonds on every glass pane,
Some find comfort, more feel disdain,
Or sadness incarnate to mirror ones pain,
But it's my belief you are simply Rain.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 13, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Dancing Diamonds
> Trickle, spatter, a steady pour,
> Your hand with a gentle knock on my door,
> Flooding, spitting, torrenting more,
> ...



I love how the hard rhyme mimics the sound of rain- it's repetitive and sticks in your mind. You words also flow very well and creative a wonderful image. The adjectives you chose do a great job of portraying different feelings- gentle and consistent, and then rough and unforgiving. I do enjoy a good personification =]


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't you ever be afraid
Of all of your beauty.
You can move without his words,
Or a grant of submission.
Oh, they try to smother
Your righteous ambition
And stifle your loving grace.
They'll tell you its a little girl's place
To alter your convition.
No, don't you wait.
They sell you their products
By making you feel insecure.
When the matriarch was murdered
A woman became a four letter word.
They put a price on your body
To convince you its all your worth.
They're afraid of the power they lose
And the gift of creation.
No, don't you ever listen.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 18, 2010)

*Ode to Salt*

I like salt on limes
I like salt on chips
But salt I crave the very most
Is salt upon your lips!


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 21, 2010)

Blue square to numb the pain,
White hexagons to accelerate.
Swallow yellow to relax.
Whiskey and a green one,
To forget the past.
Doctors scribble down solutions
that perfect our imperfections.
Society creates our symptoms
And the system medicates them.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry folks. I've wanted to contribute to this thread, but write very little actual poetry. The following traces back to Valentine's Day 2009. I hope you enjoy it 1/10th as much as I have enjoyed reading yours.

I hope you don't mind clicking your way through a couple of lnks.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1089515&postcount=231


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 25, 2010)

Another I wrote on my lunch break, maybe more to come a little later if i'm in the mood.


The Unnatural Communicator

Ask a question, get an answer,
I'm sorry were we supposed to banter?
Fluttering eyes and flick of your hair,
I didnt realise you were flirting there.
You ask for my help, I do what I can,
I heard "thank you", I nodded and ran.
The Unnatural Communicator is what you know,
Words I get wrong, feelings I'd rather show.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

I am always totally blown away by the amount of talent in this thread OWA and Rellis just wow is all I can say


and iglooboy your insight for your age always astounds and delights me


this is my latest as yet untitled piece

I shimmer
I shine
Imbued with a power divine

Inner strength grows through a surge of inner knowing
Inner light flows
Being
Becoming

Dancing to the music within
Finding my rhythm again
Finding the path

Embarking on springs new journey
Embracing it all
My gifts included
No longer feeling quite so deluded
No longer had feeling unincluded

Embracing the changes
Like a long lost friend
Secure in the Knowledge 
I will never lose myself again

Never look back 
To re learn these lessons
Time 
And 
Time again

Now is the time
Now is the moment

I shimmer 
I shine
Imbued with the power of the Devine!

ACM 22/8/10

totally encapsulates how I am feeling of late


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful piece, Amanda.


----------



## spiritangel (Aug 26, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Beautiful piece, Amanda.



thanks CP always nice to get compliments on my writing I love how I am feeling lately


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 26, 2010)

A little later than I intended but here's my newest effort.

Confessions of a lonely man

I confess to you I'm without mirth,
I have nobody to treasure on this earth,
No hand to grip in times of fright,
No body to warm in the cold of night,
There is no laugh to the joke I tell,
There is no sweetheart into whose love I fell,
Only I remain in this life alone,
Only brief windows lift this heavy tone,
I confess to you I'm a lonely soul,
I need someone to fill this hole.


----------



## mermaid8 (Aug 27, 2010)

(i wrote this awhile back)

When you look at me, you might see a smile and you might even see me crack a laugh. 
But what you don't know is, 
behind my smile you will see a frown, 
and behind my laugh you will see a cry. 
So when you think that I have a smile so high,
I am really sitting quietly by the window with a sigh 
watching another day go by and feeling the tears 
flow down my eyes


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2010)

*You can't beat who you can't kill
You can never break my will
You can't kill who you can't beat
I will never taste defeat.

You can entwine your soul
You can clense your spirit
You can dive into the black hole
You just won't be able to hear it

There's a dark sorrow in my past
and a bright light in the future
The ones before can kiss my ass
while I stitch my soul with a suture

To all those that have brought me disdain
One day you'll enter the realm of pain
To all those who have brought me joy
You're more entertaining than any toy*


Took me 2 1/2 minutes to write that


----------



## watts63 (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's two poems I made a year ago:

*The Road of Love by Me

Love is a road.
A road with twist & turns that can bring pain & heartache.
From being stood up at the big dance.
To being cheated on by someone at one time you would took a bullet for.

Love can be a cold & unforgiven thing that sucks the life out of you.
It shows no mercy, no matter who you are.
So why we put ourselves through so much pain...
So much heartache....
So much bullshit...

I can describe it with just one word...

Hope.

Hope is what that keeps us going.
Hope is what gets us to dust ourselves off & continue to look for that someone.
Someone who'll love us for who we are.
Someone who is faithful.
Someone who will cuddle you when you're cold.
Someone who will fight with you & for you.
Someone that you would be willing sacfirice everything for.

The one you want to grow old with.

When you think about that...

With hope by our side...

It makes the bumps in road worth it for the pursuit of happiness.* 

-------------------------

*The Virgin/Lonely Nights by Me

Tossing & Turning I'll Be
'Cause Theirs No One in Bed With Me

Lusting & Longing I'll Feel
For My Lover's Sex Appeal

The Virgin Nights is A Lonely Sight
No Ones There, When The Time is Right

Walking Through Life, Being Alone
Hoping One Day, She'll Make Me Moan

I Close My Eyes So I Can See
What I My Lover is Doing To Me

I Fantasize Her Voice
I Fantasize Her Face
I Fantasize Her Waist
I Fantasize Her Warm Embrace

Pleasuring Myself All Night
Thinking That She's There
But When I Wake Up
Reality is What I Bare

Lover...If You're Out There...

Tossing & Turning I'll Be
'Cause Your Not in Bed With Me

Lusting & Longing I'll Feel
Without Your Lovely Sex Appeal*

Peace & Love, Everyone.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tiger Amidst The Grass

Scouted and stalked my body and soul are,
From the tall grass I spot a stare afar,
Those beautiful and dangerous eyes,
Looking at me, surveying their prize,
Your cover is broken, will I run?
Prey doesnt stop until it's gone,
But this tiger amidst the grass I know,
She wants only to let affection grow,
Her splendid form emerges from the shade,
Our eyes met as tension begins to fade,
She is the predator, I am the prey,
We know each other now, enough to say,
Let's put this chase behind us now,
And let our mutual affection flow.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2010)

Distance

by castingpearls

Your fingertips
Your mouth
Your eyes
Your touch

Your scent
Your taste
Your voice
Your kiss

Your mind
Your heart
Your body
Your soul
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Wish you were here.


----------



## PeanutsInColor (Sep 4, 2010)

The mist, it rises; The sea, surprises.
The moon, see shines; The people, they dine.
The shoes, they walk; The mouths, they talk.
The street, it stays; The soul, it prays.

The car, it runs; The soldiers, shoot guns.
The cat, she sleeps; The lizard, she creeps.
The air, it moves; The radio, it grooves.
The tire, it turns; The sand, it burns.

The pedal, it does down; The engine, it spins around.
The dune, it appears; The crash, bystander's tears.
The Jeep, it rolls over' the sea, it grows colder.
The beach, it was quiet; Now, its a mini-riot.

This is completely impromptu, and I havent tried the creative gears in.. close to a decade! (That was first poem of -any- kind in some time! Creativeness can not be contained!)

Rediscovery of poetic talents. This thread will be a favorite!


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'v been persuaded to post this on the boards...it's a spoken version of a poem I posted here quite a while ago, in fact I believe it was the first poem I posted. Please excuse me getting one line mixed up, i'm not used to this kinda thing 

Into The Deep Dark Woods We Go - Spoken


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 7, 2010)

This was written at 6:30am yesterday, on the long drive down to lincoln to see my brother's graduation. I was veeeery tired at the time, but inspiration hit me...what can ya do? 

Early Morning Neon
Is there nothing more depressing,
Or perhaps even enlightening,
As buildings in early morning neon.

As the sun ceases its set,
Streetlights weakened under threat,
Struggling to hold their glow in the sun.

Buildings lit effervescent from outside,
Translucent as their shadow kindom dies,
They'll linger where they once shone.

The heat escaping from their core,
Untill noone sees them anymore,
That early morning neon is now gone.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 11, 2010)

There is a room within her heart
Reserved for only him
The pulse it races, quickened there
Such heat is locked within

A beat that pounds so strong and true
So vast and pure; no shame
And echoes through her every pore
The rhythm of his name

She longs to open up that door
And let all red flow free
To saturate and fill his soul
With love beyond degree


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> There is a room within her heart
> Reserved for only him
> The pulse it races, quickened there
> Such heat is locked within
> ...


OMG, how beautiful!! Thank you!


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 12, 2010)

I cut the strings
Strings that bound me to you.
Tied around my heart squeezing, the pain, the pressure
The routine well rehersed
Great performance everytime
Applause, bows taken
The lights dim
And alone backstage
I knew this feeling had to end
The cool handle of the knife warming in my hands
Contemplating losses in order to be free
To like the reflection in the mirror
Without the costume and stage makeup
The puppeter must go
By severing the ties that bind
r.g.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

hugs and wowsers Ruffie, CP and Fat9276 I love that this thread is a constant source of magic and beauty 

here is my latest piece again untitled

You came into my life
And many times I have asked why?

You turned my world upside down
You made me laugh
You made me cry

You touched my heart
My very soul
You opened doorways inspired me
Took me places
I never believed id go

Does it matter it was a lie?
Does it matter you hid, never really answering why?

Does what I gained 
Far outweigh the cost?
Outweigh the sense of loss?

Those moments gone
Youve moved on and on and on

I wonder if you understand 
The destruction you leave behind?
The confusion?
The sense of dreamlike wonder of it all
For that is all it ever was
A brief interlude
A dream
A delusion
A glimpse of a future
That will never be

For I choose now to set myself
Free 
Free 
Free!

ACM 18/9/10


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow Amanda. That was beautiful and powerful!


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Wow Amanda. That was beautiful and powerful!



huggles and ty Its literally hot off the presses so to speak only wrote it about 20mins ago


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 17, 2010)

I so love this thread... in fact I will write a on the spot poem for it right now..

I love this thread it is so fine
Filled up with hearts and souls divine
We bend our minds and write it down
Words ever quiet make such sound :wubu:


**yes I am one of the rhymers... I go to RA (rhymaholics anonymous)


----------



## Mikaila (Sep 17, 2010)

All of the previous posts are so awesome, cheers to you all for sharing. 

I've only ever let a few see these. So kinda shy here... most of the stuff I've written isnt any good, nor is it cheery lol Its all personal experience kind of stuff...theraputic writing to to speak. Forgive any grammatical, spelling, structure or other errors. 


Nobody Knew

A perfect appearance
He smiled so bright,
A rose he brought 
That would change her life.

Her friends were all envious
Of this man so true,
They told her she was lucky
If they only knew.

How he punched her in the face
Or how much that she bled,
How he burned her in private places
Until her skin a fiery red.

Oh how she feared this man
Or just what he would do,
She could never leave him
But nobody knew.

Acid burned her eyes one time
But worse she better not cry,
Toothpicks under fingernails
Every day his fists would fly.

Being burned with an iron
She laid on the floor,
Dreaming of being a queen
Who which some man would adore.

When finally it was over
The abuse for just one day,
Hed pick her up and hold her
He whispered if she told shed pay.

She knew that he would kill her
He vowed it every day,
It was only a matter of time
He always got his way.

She made it out alive
Through all that she endured
Now shes left to wonder why
Nobody came to cries unheard.

The signs were all there, the bruises black.
The smiles were fake, the grades went slack.
He pulled her hair, as you all watched
Fallen to the ground and kicked in the crotch.

I hope you all sleep well every night
As you know not what I got
For all the times you turned your cheek
Your refusal to help meant a lot.

Its ok though, its alright
I did it on my own,
I made it my personal mission
To make sure that I made it grown.

I lived, I breathed, I survived
You couldnt make me fall.
For all the pain, the tears, the scars and blood
You know what, fuck you Paul.


----------



## Mikaila (Sep 17, 2010)

Thunderstorm

A thunderstorm silently develops in my head 
Stirring up all the images of you that I have saved 
They swirl in loops like leaves in a storm 
Most just moved from the back to the front 
Yet those others stick to the fences and force themselves to be seen

Its those special ones that I cant forget 
It might be your smile or how you laugh 
Or your body that Ive dreamt to touch 
The many nights I lay awake thinking of you 
The way I feel when we talk or the tone in which you speak my name 

Perhaps the thing I love the most is one that cant be held 
The amazing way you feel with me when nobody else cared to know 
With all this stirring of memories my heart learned to trust 
I never imagined a game would help me find you 
With all the extremely minute chances for you and I to ever meet 

I will always hold you dear to me 
Even after this thunderstorm calms and fades away 
All the leaves put away to await another storm 
To bring them out in a whirlwind of memories 
I will always still pick a leaf or two to always keep you close


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

they are both extremely powerful hugs and ty for sharing so much of yourself with us


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

hmm drama really does create art

here is a piece I just wrote in reponse to todays crap

Stand up and be proud of who you are
Dont let your spine bend and break
When others tell you who you are
Dont listen to those who would say
No youre living your life the wrong way

Under the guise of caring concern
Sometimes out of love
Sometimes out of ridicule and scorn
Stand up and be proud of who you are

Only you know you have come so far
Only you know your story
Only you know your journey
Only you truly know who you are
Only you know your world 
Only you truly know your life

Some days so hard to stand up straight
Some days so hard to deal with a world so full of hate
Some days so hard to remember why
Some days so hard not to run and cry

True strength and beauty radiate from within
True courage to not let them win
True inner happiness comes from deep within
A soul lit with love and passionate fire 
True sense of self 
Never lets go

But only the true friends
Are those in the know

Stand proud and true 
In your own personal power
Stand proud and true
Never let yourself cower
Stand proud and true 
In the beauty of you!

ACM again about 5 mins ago


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2010)

I wrote this a few years ago at the height of a pre-transition depression. It's a massive difference from what I usually write when I do poetry, which is silly and rhymes.

It falls on our head//harmless?
Beating down
Beating down

Wash the earth clean
It can't work for all
Beating down

The sky is crying our sins
Beating down
Beating down

Come down clean
A dream
A fantasy of life beating down

Beaten down the child of light
Wild light wild life
Beating down

Sit on the ground
Appreciate your own your orderly
Beating down

This is our immortal
Our legendary
Beating down

Lost lost in time
In a rhyme of ending toward ending
Beating down

Or upward into sky
Power in the building night light
Beating down

Love outlasts the end final ending
This time the leader is lost in time's time
Beating down

Drive away from the hole
Bodies lie within
Sacrifices
Appease the dark
The rain
Beating escape
Beating down
Down
Our own downtrodden
Bea
.....ting
...........DO
...............w
.................n.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 18, 2010)

*How I Broke My Legs*






---- ---- ----

*untitled*

I'd forgotten that my power lies
--in my nimble hands:
small, prone to fumbling
but powerful.
--and in my brain:
a collection of various passions
and the recollection of my stinging past.
I am the fruit of these things,
of my power
of my past
of my pain,
and with my hands,
with the work of my sturdy pen
in my unsturdy hands,
I will deliver my self
fresh-faced, or not
beautiful, or not
successful, or not
to the foot of whatever future
I claim as my own.

---- ---- ----

*Foolish*

I wonder if he knows the nature of my heart,
the fire of love
small enough to singe your palm
wide enough to scorch the sky

or does he miss it all in his search--
eyes to the horizon making me
invisible.

I keep thinking that my hands will matter,
that the trails I trace on his virgin skin
will redden like ribbons
and bind us

but it's just a lie I tell myself
I'm only etched glass in a room full of diamonds
and I will never shine for him.

---- ---- ----

Links to a few more:
Hey Beautiful Fat Girl
Unwoman
Untitled III


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> hmm drama really does create art
> 
> here is a piece I just wrote in reponse to todays crap
> 
> ...


Bravo my sister-friend. Well done!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

Alicia Rose said:


> I wrote this a few years ago at the height of a pre-transition depression. It's a massive difference from what I usually write when I do poetry, which is silly and rhymes.
> 
> It falls on our head//harmless?
> Beating down
> ...


Amazing. I too use a lot of repetion in my word. More, more!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 18, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> *How I Broke My Legs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very powerful poems, Rebecca.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 18, 2010)

My Father's Daughter

They say we become our parents.
I am my father's daughter.

I am quick to anger and slow to forgive.
I am, at times, moody and distant.
I can be frustrating and difficult.
I am never without an opinion.
I live my life they way I see fit.
I will fight for what I believe in.
I will not give up when things get tough.
I am fiercely protective of those I hold dear.
I live my life when my head held high.

I may not be perfect, but
I am my fathers daughter.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 19, 2010)

wowsers yet again blown away by everyone thanks so much for sharing yourselves here


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 19, 2010)

Not really a traditional poem...more a poem in prose. But, it's a bit poetic nonetheless.

*Sensate*

We have holes in our lonely constitution, windows to outside environments that color our existence with sensual delight. They act as an escape from solitary confinement within our mind, a gateway to the wonders of the world around us. Through our eyes we behold the beauty surrounding us, the realities of our existence. We observe others and realize that we are not alone. We hear the ambience of our environment, enjoy the music that surrounds us, and feel reassured by the words spoken by those we love. We feel the gentle touch of the wind and breathe its rain soaked aroma, sitting under an umbrella pressed tight against another. We sense softness and taste sweetness as lips press together. Through the senses, we can connect with others and the world around us. They provide fuel for our being. They reveal to us the beauty of the world, and the truth that we are not alone.​


----------



## Cors (Sep 26, 2010)

Wrote it as an angry teen. :doh:

Superficial Beauty

super models
cover girls
porn stars and strippers
sex appeal, superficial beauty
little girl wake up and see
you're nothing if you don't grow up to look like Barbie
the modern symbol of femininity
ladies: starve your body
feed your anxiety
we recieve those messages
too loud and clear
liposuction and boob jobs
suck it in, stick 'em out
give in to envy and self doubt
spend your life savings on cosmetic surgery
paint yourself unrecognizable
make sure you glow
from head to toe
your health is always compromisable
nail polish, lipstick
try this beauty trick
make up, miracle creams
try to be the woman of men's dreams
make sure your teeth are perfect
or you'll never be able to forget
that you aren't good enough
and you aren't made of the right stuff
keep trying to look like her
see how much abuse your body can endure
for the sake of superficial beauty
desire isn't blind
so you can't have peace of mind
you're repulsive compared to the woman over there
so lose weight, put make up on, dye your hair
so says the mirror on my wall
so many products, I've tried them all
and still there's no getting away
from the pressure of looking attractive today
this is how women are made to feel
society has a wound that will never heal


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ramshackle Stories, Triumphs and Dreams

We all have them stories of triumph and dreams,
That mean the world to us but no one else it seems,

You see him each day with his head in his hands,
But this man tells them all of his grandios plans,
He'll travel the world, meander on routes unpaved,
But into despair he slips as in this life he's enslaved.

And then there's the woman who strides like a queen,
Who pretends she's a godess to hide the scars unseen,
She stood on stage in Paris amidst the Moulin Rouge,
It's the story she spins to help hide the bruise.

Every businessman says he could have played pro ball,
Each hairdresser could have headlined the Albert Hall,
Ten to a dozen swear they'll still make it some day,
Stuck in the middle of an urban wasteland they pray.

They're happy for a moment untill your look you rescind,
Then their ramshackle stories are gone with the wind.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

Let Me In (the darkness and the dove)



by castingpearls



Maybe bright light hurts your eyes

And warmth just burns your skin

Maybe reaching pulls your neck

And darkness sucks you in



Maybe words were used as weapons

And trust has made you flinch

And when a dove nested in your hand

You waved it off and winced



But maybe it wanted to sing and stay

And comfort you and wait

And maybe you refused to see

Until it was too late



It asked you for so little

But to love it in return

Still you sit alone in flickering light

While it whispers, let me in



Let me give you something to believe

Let me give you a reason

Let me nest inside your dreams

Let me fly away or let me in


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 1, 2010)

She's Quietly There

Her merlot hair fell from a cold veil.
She bled through the night 
of our shifting room 
like a garden of chandeliers.

The scent of violet & vanilla perfume
whispered from her gown
as she gracefully 
skimmed the air.

Her fingers dripped over 
my skin like icicles as
her fragile voice 
beautifully withered.

We crashed,
a storm of black flowers.
I felt the rush of four years past
and the sadness of love's comfort.

At dawn's blush
my dream disintegrated. 
I awoke 
in the petals of silence.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 13, 2010)

I wrote these two while bored at work the other day:

Tethers

The difference between the
illusory, woolen goggles and
the super-stellar sandbox of potential possibilities
is the lack of metaphor.

Association fails at explanation,
leaving out essential living details while
an empty shell of superficial
suit husks remains
to be seen.
Seeing is suffering.

The mind wilts without imagination.
Boxes, covers, walls, and boundaries
separate and segregate
along nonexistent lines.

We are one.
We are won
over by innumerable lies disguised
by so-called truths while
neither exist.

Definition steals the flavor from
hungry tongues,
starving for true liberation and
a collective taste for discovery
instead of prescribed
conceptual tethering.




Ripe

I remember the crisp, tingling winds
and their promise of warm-bodied,
fireside chats.

Now, we talk of days and decades
where inhibitions were forgotten
and flesh felt new.

Waiting by the fence,
our fireworks flashing in furious unison,
adolescent souls ascend.

Smelling of bonfire breath,
approaching that awkward embrace,
away from eyes of parental disapproval.

The high school dance of choking change
and its unfortunate consequences
takes wild hearts by the reigns.

Like a vagrant poet,
addicted to an ideal,
believing these beats would last forever.

Alas, another year passes,
further from innocent intentions,
and breaching the plane of cynicism,
another child dies.


Let me know what you think


----------



## frankman (Oct 13, 2010)

Not exactly a poem, but a song I wrote some time ago. It shamelessly pilfers from Eliot and Dylan, But I like it none the less.

The Last Show on Earth

Sometimes I go to bed early when I can't stand the news
And pretend that I don't care, and I pretend that I can choose
I fall asleep with all these fears and thoughts and madness ensues
And no one's there to tell me it's a nightmare

In my dreams I see the builder standing at the lost and found
Claiming someone else's luggage, fuck the penny, fuck the pound
Throw those coins and your ideals on a heap, order a round
And the exchange rate for pieces of silver.

I think that
this is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but a whimper

Now those who came before us want to even the score 
Franz Kafka holds a trial and Evolution takes the floor
The Atari corporation's being sued by dinosaurs
Who claim that their triangle could've saved them

The judge has reached a verdict, and absence is the crime
The defendants aren't here because they couldn't find the time
To explain to the jury that they weren't in their prime
Because back then, they had not yet been created.

I think that
this is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but a whimper

Now they're saving up equestians to frighten the devout
For every made mistake there's a horseman riding out
And the angel with the trumpet, she sulks and she pouts
Because the clatter of those hooves makes such a racket

There's a cavalry and Vikings and there all running about
While the skies are shooting arrows out of rolling thunderclouds
amidst the chaos and confusion, it is Eliot who shouts
"Who's the leader of this goddamn operation?"

I think that
this is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but a whimper

Now the dead, they have risen and it's clear they are in pain
Their corpses have not sprouted yet, they're wondering who's to blame
There's a man in a suit who says he's happy to explain
but he charges fees for every consultation

Then I wake up and I find myself clammy from the sweat
I rub my eyes, put on a shirt and stumble out of bed
these visions of Gehenna, they were all in my head
I step outside and I pick up my morning paper


----------



## frankman (Oct 13, 2010)

The only poem I have written and will ever write about a break-up (hopefully)

One last thing

regardless of the arguments,
my silence and your lows
I slept better with you next to me
I guess that's just how it goes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow Frank. Just....wow.

And the second one.....the brevity made it all the more special. 

Love them.


----------



## frankman (Oct 13, 2010)

one more, before I'm going to bed for real this time


Bad habits

My last cigarette
fucked up my throat; it sort of
set fire to the oak finish
of my scotch.

And now,
with this forest fire
in the back of my mouth,
calling you
seems like a stupid idea.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 15, 2010)

frankman said:


> one more, before I'm going to bed for real this time
> 
> 
> Bad habits
> ...



excellent! i'd rep you but too recent et al


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

Dim Sum 

by castingpearls 

Dim Sum means to touch your heart
I read this in a catalog
I thought of what I could give you
I thought of you a lot

I wondered if my whimsical exuberance
Was just too much and then I thought
Well that's just me and thought
And then logged off

So here now is the internet
Of Skype and digital and cam
How does one navigate romance
If all is pixels in my hand

There's so much more that you don't see
Like when I reach out to my screen
I try to touch a fantasy
Who smiles in the dark 

Yet I am made of flesh and blood
So need a hand and need a heart
I don't like feeling invisible
I don't care much for being apart 

You have your things, well so do I
And some it seems we share, But I
Still think we're separate spinning tops
That bump then disappear

I told you I won't ask again
I'm tired, sick and it's too hard
Emotion is such a fickle thing
I tried to touch your heart


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 20, 2010)

It hurt so much. Every encounter, every story. Like cuts through his relatively tough skin. It made him feel so alive. Every stolen glance, every time she bit her bottom lip. The pleasure of stimulating conversation and sugar coated words outweighed all of her stories. So he stuck around. Like a solider who was so sure of his imminent vindication, he took each cut like it was his last. Soon it would all be over.

Blood drenched and on his last leg, he stood optimistic, waiting.

And then she cut off his head.

His last thought as her sharp, silver blade approached was how he would do it again. How every second was worth this final blow.

She wiped the evidence of him from the blade and continued on with her conquests.

He never felt so alive.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 3, 2010)

another hot off the presses (well just typed) piece 

not sure it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I may change it at some point but here it is :

Through the dust clouds
Through the storms
Through the laughter and the tears
Through the magic of the beginning
Through the things that have drawn us here.

All journeys have a beginning
And as such have an end.

Some love is born of friendship
Some lovers as friends must end
Some friendships stay the distance
Some friendships melt away.

The way we love someone changes
The people we are changes as well
We can choose to stand still
To stagnate 
To dwell
Or 
We can choose
To grow
To change
To flourish
And hope those around us choose growth and change as well.


Often hard won 
And taking courage
To choose the freedom to grow 
Often requiring an ending 
And a new road to explore
The heart and soul need to be nourished
The hurt and pain will heal along the road
The magic of a new dawn will light the way ahead
No matter how dismal the darkness
There is a beacon up ahead.

ACM 3/12/10


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> another hot off the presses (well just typed) piece
> 
> not sure it is exactly what I wanted it to be and I may change it at some point but here it is :
> 
> ...


That's beautiful, Amanda!!! Love it.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the stuff guys. Here's my contribution:

Frienemies - Cataclysmic Dissipation 

A plethora of malleable personas for every convenience 
Situation bias to particular parties 
My words are of no substance 
Actions executed only for advantage 
I'll give you a reason to face your weakness

My morals are blocked by acceptance and greed 
Obtaining what I need most instead of knowing who's real
A spark of emotion ignites the unseen meaning and passion
The worth of a human denounced by inanimateness 

Multiple versions of my face
The one I choose is fake 
Your hatred is a natural reciprocation of my intentions
This distaste is permanent 
But it only exists in you so who will know the difference

A plethora of malleable personas for every convenience
Please accept me for who I am claiming to be 
This foundation is weak and deceived
It will crumble to the ground unlike its haunting memories 

The barrier left will be impenetrable 
I am the friend and I am the enemy 
You will never please me


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2010)

*Untitled*

It calls to me
The sweetest Siren I've ever met
The only one that will love me till death

It's always there
Calling me
Reminding me
Playing with my mind

_I'm the only one you need
I'm the only one you want
Take me now
Use me now
I'm here for you_

It's Kiss so painful
Vicious
Malicious
Yet so blissful it's hard to resist it

Professionals told me
Just take these pills
But it never stopped calling to me
Professionals told me
Just talk these things out
But it's still there staring at me

Will it always be there?
Ready to pounce me when I'm down
Will I always long for it?
The comforting pain that once saved me so long ago..

What..... have I ....done...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 18, 2011)

Used To

by castingpearls


I used to check your status
To see if you were on
If there might be the smallest chance
You linked a special song

I used to look at pictures
You posted on your wall
I tried to make excuses
Why you never asked to call

I used to dream of music
And whispers in your voice
But it was just imagination because 
I never had a choice

I used to wait to chat
And pondered things to say
But now that you've come back
I wish you'd go away


----------



## frankman (Jan 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Used To
> 
> by castingpearls
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a good one. I really like how you broke the meter in the 3rd stanza; it really let's that last line reverberate. I like it a lot. 
Any chance of you telling me who that's about, or did you promise not to again?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2011)

frankman said:


> Wow, that's a good one. I really like how you broke the meter in the 3rd stanza; it really let's that last line reverberate. I like it a lot.
> Any chance of you telling me who that's about, or did you promise not to again?


Remind me when you come to the US to slap you in the head, will you?

Thanks, sweetie. Really.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 27, 2011)

another hot off the presses so to speak piece:

Sometimes I stumble and fall
I am human to the core
Learning as I go
I hurt
I cry
I laugh
I sigh
I often wonder why?
I choose to ebb and flow
I choose to let the hurt, pain and negativity go 
I choose to be who I am
I choose to live the best life I can
I choose to be the best person I can be
Choose to be honest
Choose to be free
For I can only be the person who is me!


ACM.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 27, 2011)

I love this and owe you rep. <3


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Used To
> 
> by castingpearls
> 
> ...



Perfect, Lainey!


----------



## frankman (Jan 28, 2011)

THAT WAS A JOKE. HA HA.

Social healthcare, gun control
pro choice, drug laws, US role
in foreign affairs: see, it's a-OK
to discuss, debate, but don't you say
Anywhere else is better than the US of A

Decline of religion, terrorist fears
Things were better in the Reagan years
The world might have changed, but I refuse
And when asked I'll stay politely obtuse

5 shots for a fox news reference
4 shots for a pro-life preference
3 shots for a racial slur
2 for a non sequitur
1 for jokes I don't understand

In my opinion,
repeat, The End


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2011)

frankman said:


> THAT WAS A JOKE. HA HA.
> 
> Social healthcare, gun control
> pro choice, drug laws, US role
> ...


Love it .


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 28, 2011)

frankman said:


> THAT WAS A JOKE. HA HA. FAT CHANCE.
> 
> Social healthcare, gun control
> pro choice, drug laws, US role
> ...



Very nice, dood.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2011)

I wrote this when I was really emo in my teens and living with a really mean person.

Rain

Rain beats at my weak petals
Daring me to thrive
Daring me to live
They say "No rain, No rainbows"
I would give anything for a glimpse of the sun again
To be myself again
Light rain used to be a friend of mine
But now the flood has taken my spirit
and drowned my soul
The rain is killing me


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 24, 2011)

This is something I did a few days ago and thought I'd share, for a change.

To Distraction

_Dear ghost of mine
reminding of promises, coveting amnesia despite
The face of three smiles
The voice succulent as a pear
The blossoming sky forget-me-knot eyes
Only these leave with me
the ethers randomly descend, forgetting again where my heading ends_


----------



## patmcf (Feb 24, 2011)

I cannot remember the title of this and I am also writing from memory so I guarantee this is a bastardized version of Jack London's poem: 

I would rather be ashes than dust,
I would rather my spark burn out in a brilliant blaze
Than it should be stifled by dry-rot.
I would rather be a superb meteor,
Every atom of me in magnificent glow,
Than a sleepy and permanent planet.
The proper function of man is to live, not to exist.
I shall not waste my days trying to prolong them,
I shall use my time.

London died in his early forties due to alcoholism, but he lived more than most do in his short lifetime. I think these lines would have to be my favourite, as a question which besets my day to day existence is if one's life should be devoted to quality or quantity. While I would have to choose the former, the concern is that my choice is informed by the arrogance of youth. I apologize if my needless metaphysical peroration detracts from the poem.


----------



## patmcf (Feb 24, 2011)

patmcf said:


> I cannot remember the title of this and I am also writing from memory so I guarantee this is a bastardized version of Jack London's poem:
> 
> I would rather be ashes than dust,
> I would rather my spark burn out in a brilliant blaze
> ...



I just realized that this thread is devoted to our own poetic compositions. In that case, I wrote this ... not Jack London.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 11, 2011)

One haiku and a poem I wrote today.


I wrote a haiku
And everybody loves it
It's about my poo




And onto more serious matters. Maybe I'll show it to the men who it's about someday. Probably one of them sooner than other (my bf.)

Broken

Aren't we are pair
I sit and wait forever 
While you're emotionally not there
We're so broken
I can tell that you love me
That there is no love lost
But after all the fighting
I see just what it's cost
And now it's broken
There's two great loves 
Of my life
One that blesses me
And the other
Asked me to be his wife
Now I'm broken in two
I'm not a stranger to a losing cause
Doesn't mean all is lost
Don't throw it away 
Just because it's broken
I'm obsessed with the one that got away
Because he touches me in a way that I just cannot say.
I'm broken for you...


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 11, 2011)

That's beautiful, Rach.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> That's beautiful, Rach.



Of course you meant the haiku, right?


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 11, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Of course you meant the haiku, right?


Of course.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 12, 2011)

Make up your mind you silly state
First you're hot and make me melt
Then you surprise with clouds and rain
Degrees they plummet overnight

And now my toes are blocks of ice
Yet sun still shines in golden sky
The blossoms of our normal Spring
Are wilting from your indecision 


Siggghhh :/


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 14, 2011)

You look like the poem 
I've always wanted to write 
but never could.

I'd use grand words to describe 
the way your eyes shine
when the sun hits them just right.

I could write for days about your hair
and the way that it feels
and days more on it's enchanting smell.

I'd go on and on about your milky skin
how it makes me shiver
when it brushes against mine.

But the right words don't exist.

I could talk about your smile and how
just imagining it
makes one appear on my face.

Or the way your smell transports me
from wherever we are, to a blissful place
far away from everything.

And how when you kiss me deeply
it makes me weak in the knees
and strong in the heart.

But the right words still don't exist.

So for now, I'll just call you Beautiful.
Until they invent some better words.

Maybe then I could write a poem about you.


----------



## Bearsy (May 16, 2011)

You light my fuse
And to protect you
I explode on paper


----------



## spiritangel (May 16, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> You look like the poem
> I've always wanted to write
> but never could.
> 
> ...





awww bearsy so sweet and loving I am welling up sniff sniff that is one lucky woman


----------



## CastingPearls (May 24, 2011)

Light-Years to Mars


I'm sorry that I'm not a puzzle
Or a cryptic and strange secret code
I guess that I made it too easy
When I offered warmth when you liked cold

It's true I'm not so formulaic
And don't know a lot about clues
I'm too busy feeling what's inside
To recall any absolute truths

You probably could say I'm a fool
For Believing and Wishing on stars
I guess there's a lot more to distance
Than packing for light-years to Mars

I never thought I had the answers
But I figured I'd wing it and try
I honestly didn't expect that I
Wasn't worth five minutes of your precious time

Well here I go burning more bridges
But it's my talent or so I've been told
Don't apologize, there's nothing to forgive, mea culpa
It's just my heart is a wide open road.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 1, 2011)

Too much revelry,
Would it be such a crime
To throw off ones shackles
and have a good time?
To work till youre dead,
Such a discouraging thought,
Lifes energy sucked away,
All lifes frolics to be sought.
Others strive for both,
A life of measure seems to be
What all around seek to live,
But its a life of play for me.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 1, 2011)

i'm about 8 pages late to this party.
can i contribute haikus i've written?
they're pretty lame, though.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm about 8 pages late to this party.
> can i contribute haikus i've written?
> they're pretty lame, though.



its never to late to contribute here


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm about 8 pages late to this party.
> can i contribute haikus i've written?
> they're pretty lame, though.



I wrote the first poem I posted here years ago...trust me, it's never too late


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 1, 2011)

spiritangel said:


> its never to late to contribute here



okay. well, i've been writing a few haikus lately. they're all pretty crap.
but here's a couple:

on a sleepless night / trapped inside my own thoughts i / struggle to find words

---

in my sleeping dreams / all i see is ladybugs / flying all away


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm about 8 pages late to this party.
> can i contribute haikus i've written?
> they're pretty lame, though.


Haiku is one of those things I've yet to master and admire those who give it a shot so I'd love to read some....yes, please.

EDT: LOVED the imagery in the ladybug one esp. MOAR PLZ and they're not crappy. Write more and it'll be smoother--I promise you.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Haiku is one of those things I've yet to master and admire those who give it a shot so I'd love to read some....yes, please.
> 
> EDT: LOVED the imagery in the ladybug one esp. MOAR PLZ and they're not crappy. Write more and it'll be smoother--I promise you.



thank you, CP.
i used to write frequently when i was younger, but kinda stopped. a lot of my stuff was very "try hard" and read as such.
i started writing again recently, little by little.

now when i write, i almost don't try at all. i kinda just shoot from the hip and type the first things i'm thinking and/or feeling. sometimes it's okay, i guess. sometimes it sounds really scattered and nonsensical.

i'm glad you enjoyed the ladybug poem. that one was very personal, and i was considering not posting it because of it's emotional meaning to me.
but i did kinda tweet it, so i figured it was fair game.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> thank you, CP.
> i used to write frequently when i was younger, but kinda stopped. a lot of my stuff was very "try hard" and read as such.
> i started writing again recently, little by little.
> 
> ...


If I could, as a writer give you two points of unsolicited advice:

Your best work often, or with me always, comes from your deepest emotion. It's personal. It's all personal. Do it anyway.

Never censor yourself from writing something that you may feel reveal yourself or anger, hurt or offend another. Some of the people I wrote about or was in love with or whatever, they've read it. Some haven't. Their loss. If you must, give yourself a little distance from it but do it anyway.

Everything I write is personal. Everything.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the last poem I wrote a couple of months ago 
*
Walk the Pilgrim Way*
Constructing thoughts to the tune of a wordless melody
Writing poetry to the music in my head
The plucks and strains of syncopated beats
All weaving into intricacies of perfection

Sailing into cloudless skies
Directionless and lost
Sensing only a heart beat
Leading me on a path otherwise unknown

Days melt into nights
Still lost, guided only by the movements of my chest
Searching , crying desperately for a sign
Struck quiet by a tiny voice
Hope springs to a true north

Between the gutter and the stars
Lost in this moment of infinity
Watching the time slow
Hearing only breathes and harmony

Feeling the intimacy
Knowing the reality
Wanting never to awaken
Reality and fantasy inextricably related

This music
These memories
Our time
Combine to create the ideal. 

(http://www.hiddenexposurephotography.com/search/label/poetry)


----------



## frankman (Jun 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm about 8 pages late to this party.
> can i contribute haikus i've written?
> they're pretty lame, though.



I see what you did there.

Awesome work, dude.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 1, 2011)

frankman said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Awesome work, dude.



what did i do? i didn't even know i did anything.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> what did i do? i didn't even know i did anything.



haha.. it would be even more awesome if it was on accident


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 1, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> haha.. it would be even more awesome if it was on accident



i don't know what's going on


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 1, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i don't know what's going on


There's different forms of haiku. You inadvertantly (I'm assuming) composed your initial post in that format. Well done.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 2, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> There's different forms of haiku. You inadvertantly (I'm assuming) composed your initial post in that format. Well done.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 2, 2011)

Here are a couple haikus I wrote recently...

This first one is about smog here in Los Angeles (my boyfriend wrote a companion haiku about how the smog makes the sunsets more crimsonly glorious, but mine is the darker first one):

Iconic skyline
wrapped in a thick, brown blanket.
All tucked in to die.

---
Here's another I wrote a couple weeks ago:

Bitingly cold wind,
to sit upon a flower
and never notice.

I love haikus! Everyone post your haikus! Love it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

The Darkness and the Light

He never let me get close enough
to see if he wore cologne

I asked him to sometimes wear it
because it kind of turned me on

He turned around and walked away
and then, still there, was gone

Though physically he still exists
a ghost lives in my home

So accustomed to the darkness
the sunshine hurt my eyes

I avoided doors and windows
because what was inside made me cry

Until I looked into a mirror
where I knew I couldn't hide

And drew a breathe and moved in closer
the light had always been inside


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 3, 2011)

when i close my eyes / i feel myself falling / in, down, and apart


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 5, 2011)

everyday is an / adventure but without you / it's just existance


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 18, 2011)

First something a little light hearted....


British

Oh yes, I tell you all now,
We British are a curious race,
Crammed into a sardine tin,
We'd seek our private space,
Stiff upper lips and pride abound,
All emotion has its proper place,
Reserved and well mannered we are,
Or rather for most this is the case,
Ask a northerner if he's southern,
He'll most likely punch you in the face.


And also...

Face The Music

You stand at stage right,
The role you long for in hand,
Brow moist and shoulders tight,
You'd give all for the audience to stand,
In raptures they'd be, you imagine,
The pressure of performance rises,
Shrinking, your confidence is in decline,
Your throat grows lumps of many sizes,
They're waiting out there for you,
Your cue is heard, mind reduced to basic
Fight or flight, do what you must do,
So young man, face the music.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 18, 2011)

Is time precious
You say it's true
But what makes time precious to you

And if you count it precious indeed
Who will you spend it on when in need

Where will you use it
What will you do
If time is precious
So say you


----------



## cherrysprite (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not much of a poet but occasionally I am inspired to write a little something. This is a poem I wrote a couple of months ago.


Embrace the space you take,
Love the chub that hugs you sweet,
Shake your shake and make it quake,
A mountain of lava and heat.
O Lady, you are big- you are beautiful- you are free

No shakes, pills, nor shackles bind you,
No guilt to haunt you when you eat.
You live life full and true,
You taste whats savory and whats sweet.
Oh Lady, you are wise- you are real- you are free

The mirror does not avert her gaze,
She lovingly looks upon thee.
Your magnificent glory all ablaze,
A beacon for all to see.
Oh Lady, show your splendor! You are free!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 21, 2011)

that's really cute, cherrysprite


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rose


One day in a meadow wild and fair,
Splendour aplenty attracted my eyes,
Every petal reflected my studious stare,
But true beauty was under only one guise,
I found a rose blossoming with wonder,
With the kind of allure I dreamt to see,
It was a glory I confess I had to plunder,
I took that rose and held it with glee,
Deep into my life it shone so bright,
The beauty it held so tender yet great,
Its light saved me from the dead of night,
With the peace it brought it felt like fate,
And while it lasted it gave me repose,
Life so perfect it simply had to be,
For it was not I that picked that rose,
It was its beauty that picked me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

Rick, I repped you for this but it deserved public accolades as well. It's truly lovely.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bumper crop because of several long train journeys.

Squeaks, Rattles, Bashes and Groans

Jerking into motion, the engine gives a grunt,
The driver whistles idly and gives a lever a shunt,
Stuck and juddering, the coach door chatters its teeth,
The wheels clash along like a ladders stuck beneath,
With every station the brakes screech to a halt,
Wind rushes briskly past as it travels like a bolt,
For hours I hear these squeaks, rattles, bashes and groans,
These are the sounds of my long journey home.


All Roads

All roads do not lead to Rome,
I know because I am at the end of mine,
What Id give to find my way back home,
Or at my terminus just receive a sign,
I have walked long and walked hard,
Put others lives before my selfless own,
For lifes length I was held in high regard,
Yet now it is time to reap what I have sown,
Now with soul bared I stand at journeys end,
No Elysium ahead, nor fiery pit or bright light,
Is this truly all or have I more to lend,
Now Im at the end with no more beginning in sight.


Into The Light

Staring upward in silent longing,
I saw the light and wanted more,
Tilting my head into the glow so warming,
I felt the light seep into my core,
Over time I grow step by step in height,
Bigger and stronger I become in aid
Of reaching the brightness of glorious light,
Every night my fight cut short by shade,
Until after years my quest is complete,
The feeling warm and loving even as I grow old,
And now at last I finally have my seat,
At the top of the world, bathed in bold.


----------



## biglynch (Jul 2, 2011)

To those who knew him
-his friends-
we called him Roy.
To others he was known
as that horrible Toxic Boy.

He loved ammonia and asbestos,
and lots of cigarette smoke.
What he breathed in for air
would make other people choke!



His very favorite toy
was a can of aerosol spray;
he'd sit quietly and shake it,
and spray it all the day.



He'd stand inside the garage
in the early-morning frost,
waiting for the car to start
and fill him with exhaust.



The one and only time
I ever saw Toxic Boy cry
was when some sodium chloride
got into his eye.



One day for fresh air
they put him in the garden.

His face went deathly pale
and his body began to harden.



The final gasp of his short life
was sickly with despair.
Whoever thought that you could die
from breathing outdoor air?



As Roy's soul left his body
we all said a silent prayer.
It drifted up to heaven
and left a hole in the ozone layer


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 9, 2011)

cherrysprite said:


> I'm not much of a poet but occasionally I am inspired to write a little something. This is a poem I wrote a couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This reminds me of something roaring back from the early '70s: "Free to be - you and me" - something not to be forgotten.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jul 9, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Bumper crop because of several long train journeys.
> 
> Squeaks, Rattles, Bashes and Groans
> 
> ...



Rellis - this reminds me of three long train rides I suffered through when I was about your age - a journey from Minnesota to Arizona, where I went to grad school. But it has another meaning for me which, I believe, you are yet too young to impart to it - the journey through life to old age. The body accumulates more of those "squeaks, rattles, bashes and groans" as I age (74 in October) but the old locomotive still keeps chugging along. I, too, am on a long journey home (mostly by bicycle) and I keep trying to make it longer before I finally arrive - with some success too.

You will pardon me, I hope, for including some links to previous posts in which I express similar thoughts.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 11, 2011)

A new piece written tonight inspired by a friend and their journey

The last illusions shattered 
The ties that bind are gone
You may reach for me
Call my name

Sorry but Im gone
I will not return to your embrace
Look for your love again
Reach out or call your name
Its gone 

What was once between us
Will fade a distant memory may live on
This ghost of a life but a shadow and illusion a trick of the light
The mirror is shattered

Time is gone 
All I hear in the breeze is the whispered words

Move on Move On

ACM 12/7/11


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 11, 2011)

please let him go now
it's us that really matter
i'm all better now


----------



## frankman (Jul 15, 2011)

PEOPLE WHO LIKE DOGS

I bet he has 
a well groomed Saint Bernard
and that your parents love him 
(them and all those African babies 
with their new leases on life, 
pupils dilating in their huge thankful eyes),
but please

Choose me; 
let's watch him
on National Geographic while I
figure out how to never disappoint you -

Maybe we could get a cat.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 15, 2011)

Just wanted to share this.

*I Don't Love You Anymore*

I don't love you anymore... 
I would be lying if I say
That I still love you the way I always did....
I'm sure
That nothing was in vain
I feel inside of me
That you mean nothing to me
I could never say
I'm feeding a huge love
I feel more and more that
I'm forgetting you...
And I will never use the phrase
I love you
I'm sorry but I must tell the truth...


Now, read it upwards.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2011)

the roles are reversed 
now it's you who's being mean 
and now i submit


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2011)

frankman said:


> PEOPLE WHO LIKE DOGS
> 
> I bet he has
> a well groomed Saint Bernard
> ...


I love it but you knew I would.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 16, 2011)

I could drown in your eyes
Surrender to your embrace
Live for your passionate sighs
Whilst our hearts they would race

The magic of the moments
Butterflies that chase across my heart and soul
At the thought of your embrace

The words you speak in truth
The romance of who you are
Words sometimes fail me
You take my breath away

Strip away the self doubt
Lay my soul bare
I cannot hide from you
I would not even dare

It has been such a short time
For these feelings to have grown
It has been such a short time
Yet I feel like I have always known

A part of my soul calling for you
A part of my heart yearning for you
A part of me wanting you
A part of me hungering for you

And now you are here before me
Baring your heart and soul
I long to fling myself into your arms
Forever entwined
Forever whole.


ACM 16/7/11


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Jul 18, 2011)

This was a poem that i had written for my senior english class, my teacher enjoyed it and it scored a 4 on my portfolio. which in the state i live in is like an A. 

A World Away

Wading In Creeks
Skipping Through Meadows
Sidewalk Chalk
Laughter of Children on Low Traffic Highway 
Is Now A World Away 

Meat Loaf Sandwiches 
Fried Bologna 
Glass Bottle Cola 
Sunday Dinner 
Is Now a World Away 

Lightening Bugs in Mason Jars
Porch Swing Kisses
Barefoot Tree Climbing
Blackberry Picking
Is Now a World Away 

Grannies With Blue Hair
Papaws with Gardens
Daddies With Belts
Mommies With Rolling Pins 
Is Now a World Away 

Cherished are those who lived this 
Blessed are those who witnessed this about this 
Encouraged are those who heard about this
Heartbroken are those who are a world away. 
````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
This was insipired by the passing of my Grandmother, i honestly did witness and live most of these events. and it breaks my heart that well these times they are a changing. i loved writing this and hope someone gets pleasure from reading it.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 18, 2011)

There are old, soft, and worn out pairs of slippers
No one really notices that they are wearing them, they just automatically slide their feet into them whenever they feel like it
They take for granted that they are always there when they need or want to wear them
They come home to them
They wake up to them
They fit and feel just right, formed and molded over time for their particular feet
Yet they are forgotten, shoved under the bed when company comes around, never worn in public and certainly never mentioned as the foot-wear of choice
They don't have the flash and sparkle of a new pair of shoes, which can easily distract people from them momentarily, time and time again
But one day those old, reliable, comfy, and relaxing slippers might not be there when they are wanted or needed
They might get lost, fall apart, maybe even stolen by someone who actually appreciates them
I guess that is the only time they will be truly missed and by then it's too late to ever wear those great feeling slippers again


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 14, 2011)

something I just wrote

I can put on a brave face
Tell you I am ok
You cant see me 
You dont see the tears flowing down my face

You cant know the pain 
Of talking to you as a friend
Or of pushing my love aside
No time for a heart to mend

No idea how to turn the feelings off
No hope of not feeling completely lost
No way through the pain
No way love will be reclaimed

Youre an emotional blank canvas
Mine is technicolour
A whirling vortex of emotion.

Need to learn to live again
Need to forget what you showed me
Need to step forth into each day
One step at a time

The tears had stopped flowing 
Till we talked again
The tears had stopped flowing
For a small time
Oh that the river of tears 
Have not been in vain
Oh how the river of tears 
Hide my shame

I may never understand this
You may always have a piece of my heart and soul
But I need a new dawn
A brand new day
Even if its just to keep the insanity at bay
Till my heart finds its way.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 30, 2011)

Too Many Mirrors

There are too many mirrors,
That watch over me,
Too many glazed eyes,
To see what I see,
Every motion reflected,
And look or glare spied,
Every angle uncovered,
Nowhere left to hide.


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but I have a little more to share...

Trespass

Who are you and why are you here?
You've come too far from home I fear,
All these notions and thoughts you see,
They are mine alone, not yours for free,
You stand in trespass observing my land,
My mind open to crush or cradle in your hand,
You see all my thoughts, meant for I alone,
So begone your trespass and go on home.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

"Metaphor Dove Into Onomatopoeia" 
(The Violinist)

Speaking of a whereabout for
thereunto and hither

Sounds go forth and pronunciate
through soggy then crispy wither

Whispering a this or that
Beknownst as such is riddled

Boistering a raucous laugh
as swift the bow had fiddled


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> Rose
> 
> 
> One day in a meadow wild and fair,
> ...



Very nice poem.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2011)

"Love Of Humanity"

We do not mirror 
love to others
when we do not mirror 
love to ourselves

All sisters and 
all brothers,
love patiently 
and kindly 
creates more love,
who do not hastily 
and unwisely shove
the notion that love 
is only for the loved

Many a sinner and 
many a saint,
will love show 
no restraint
of its most 
powerful healing
and wondrous 
ability for dealing
with any situation 
that we face

Its in everything 
and given by 
the Lord's grace.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 8, 2011)

this just written inspired by events of the night 

Youre not the man I met
Youre not the man I fell in love with 
Some stranger in your place
Someone I had never known

Now I see you
No more illusion
No more ties
Nothing holding me to you

I dont want you back
This you who I do not know
Killed the love I knew
Tore it to shreds
Left it to flutter away in the breeze

I tried to be a friend
But even that you destroyed
I owe you no loyalty
I owe you no love
I owe you nothing

My heart may break 
For your path ahead
I may have compassion for you 
As a fellow human

You killed everything else 
Stone dead
Never able to be resurrected
Never able to go back
It is done
It is over

And I 
I am FREE


----------



## rellis10 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is quite a personal piece, written just last night. I disputed whether or not to post it but here goes....


Bottled Up

There are words and feelings,
That I never quite said,
Cried instead into pillows,
While laid out in bed,
Its through respect and care,
That I write this to you,
And fear of past habits,
That I write for me too,
I dearly miss your sweet touch,
Your perfect soft embrace,
I miss the smile and caring look,
You wore upon your face,
Long since youve moved on,
To brighter happier things,
My mind still lingers on,
The memories to which I cling,
I dont tell you this for guilt,
Or to ask you to return,
Your happiness means more to me,
Than any desire for which I yearn,
I say this because I buried,
It all inside my mind,
Yet still I think of it often,
And seek closure of some kind,
You told me once its better,
To let out both bad and good,
Instead of keeping it bottled up,
Like that boy two years ago would.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2012)

This one is finished but a rough draft and untitled



Now the hounds have at last been released
They crouch, poised and anticipate
Some snarl, moan and pace and some bide their time
While you effortlessly have cleared the gate

Your reemergence is hardly surprising
It's not like you have to discover
Those things which make me snarl, moan, pace and wait 
For the familiar and skillful ex-lover

But you've never seen a single word that I've written
Why read what you'd much rather touch
It's just your style has become a bit heavy handed
And I'm not sure I like it as much

It seems that I suddenly have choices
And it seems I've the luxury of time 
And it seems there's a lot I don't like and remember
So I'm done with you and with this rhyme


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2012)

Dark and Far

by castingpearls

I threw away the poison
I chose to be alive
I drove away from prison
I found the key inside
I lost my faith and found my way
And still I wish on stars
I'm not sure if I'm strong or crazed
That I believe through the dark and far

I can't make you not swallow poisonous doubt
Can't make you leave your prison cell
I can open the door and hold out my hand
Pick you up if you stumbled and fell
I remember being beaten and battered
And your voice pulled me out of the dark
I don't fucking care about the distance
And I defy all that it's just too far


----------



## metabliss (Jan 18, 2012)

So many great poems!!!! Here's one that I wrote about 7 years ago. It's one of my faves.

Sit and stare starry eyed girl
the blaze will go on forever

no waning moon above the city tonight
just the wailing call of the restless

knee deep in the dirt that keeps us apart
on the thin line between existing and not

you will be pulled from the masses
and into arms of insanity/bravery

beams of light will be flashing
you and I will be dancing

fun and laughter filling the chilling air
as soon as my shovel hits the top of your coffin.


----------



## kristineirl (Jan 19, 2012)

sometimes i wake up/to mamas pulling my hair/mew mew mew feed me

goddamnit mamas you are adorable but it is seven in the morning what is wrong with you


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 20, 2012)

Written Just Now


There is Magic In the Moment:

There is Magic in the Moment
Of a new loves first kiss
There is Magic in the moment
Unwrapping the disguise
There is Magic in the moment
Passionate sighs 
Long moments spent 
Looking deep into each others eyes
The first meeting of lips
Of tongues dancing on the edge of the abyss
There is magic in the moment
Each moment in the state of undress
Such wonder at something so new
Such magic in new loves embrace
Hearts beating keeping time
Lips meeting
Bodies Melding 
In perfect Rhyme
There is magic in the moment sublime.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 3, 2012)

Didn't know if I should post this or not, but I figure I will anyway... I know it's pretty depressing, but it's what came to mind at the time.


The Looming Hospital

From far, from wide,
Nowhere to hide,
It stalks the land,
With life in hand,
Reminder to all,
That when you fall,
Need not go far,
Nor in own car,
Fluorescent hearse,
Bypass heart and nurse,
Into bed you creep,
Youll be long to sleep,
The hospital looms,
Many empty rooms,
To take your last breath,
Everpresent shape of death.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 4, 2012)

this is just a *rough draft* as I am not completely satisified with the last two stanzas...


There is a love that runs so deep
A well with endless fall
And at the top a chord secured
Within the heart's red wall

The chord may seem like solid rope
As down its way descends
But silken threads are anchored on
And all throughout extends

They weave their way through vein and soul
Take hold with unknown strength
Spreading to the sides in width
Then up and down in length

Every fiber is so touched 
Every space so full
To such degree if chord is tugged
They feel its every pull

Love's tapestry, while beautiful
With intricate design
Must be tendered gingerly
Never mis-alligned

For if the chord is yanked or ripped
The mass of threads embed
And every cell will cut and bleed
Til' lover seems as dead

So let this rhyming give you heed
To what you say or do
Leave lovers well enough alone
Lest lover could be you


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 21, 2012)

I step out and let the light both blind and illuminate me
What is to come, I know not
Yet without hesitation I boldly go
I've waited so long for this moment

In blind faith, I take the leap
There is no fall
I am suspended
Weightless

I am not afraid
Warmth, peace and comfort surround me
Assuring me it is right
Meant

I close my eyes
Reach my open hand to you
And fervently whisper
It is time.


----------



## rellis10 (Feb 23, 2012)

An Strange Calm

A calm before the storm perhaps,
Or mere resignation for the end,
I sat quiet an unusually content,
And let a soothing haze descend,
No quiver of hand or tap of foot,
Lack of perspiration, no mopped brow,
Palpitations long gone and left behind,
Nothing to be scared of ago, ahead or now.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 21, 2012)

On the Edge of to late



Cant keep trying to create relationships 
Where there are none
Cant keep being shut out
There will come a time 
When you open the door
And I will no longer be there
Waiting to be ignored
No longer there to be shunted to the side
Or hidden away like I am someone to conceal
To be ashamed of
If only because 
I would rather stand tall
Be proud of who I am
Than be made to always feel 
Like I am less than
A dirty little secret 
Hidden away
Is not how I would choose to live my life
Nor shall I stay around to be treated such a way
One day you may look back and wonder what went wrong
One day you may wonder where I have gone
One day you may wish to jump the cavernous divide
And yet when that day comes it may well be to wide


----------



## LeoGibson (May 8, 2012)

I usually write mostly song lyrics but after becoming acquainted with the Pantoum style of poetry writing I decided to give one a try myself.


Conflicted

Sometimes I believe I am wrong
Little makes me feel right
I lose myself inside of a song
Pass away the small hours of night

Little makes me feel right
Too often I never even try
Pass away the small hours of night
Encapsulated in a weary sigh

Too often I never even try
I let the world move at will
Encapsulated in a weary sigh
Why is honesty such a bitter pill

I let the world move at will
Content with its ebb and flow
Why is honesty such a bitter pill
I can no longer watch it go

Content with its ebb and flow
Urgent is the need for change
I can no longer watch it go
Disconnection no longer strange

Urgent is the need for change
Life once again my own
Disconnection no longer strange
Inner resilliance has grown

Life once again my own
I lose myself inside of a song
Inner resilliance has grown
Sometimes I believe I am wrong


----------



## rellis10 (May 17, 2012)

So I bit the bullet and entered a poetry competition recently. For reference, the Writers' Forum Poetry Competition. I took the option of recieving a short critique of my piece and... well... it was more positive than negative. Still, I don't think the piece I entered is likely to win anything but it's something to build on.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 3, 2012)

This was the poem I entered into the Writer's Forum Poetry Competition. By now I think it's safe to say it didn't win anything so here you go...

The Screen
It has no nose, no mouth, no hair,
Cannot listen, laugh, joke or care,
But it repeats, relays, pokes and plays
Your music movies, games while you lay
Alone in bed with no hand to hold,
Only a screen and keys, metallic, cold,
It is teacher, entertainer, ever running feed,
But it is not human, that which you need.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jun 4, 2012)

We Won't Remember Everything

There's many memories we will have
of our time together
Laughs and experiences we've shared
Times that were emotionally difficult
and times filled with great joy
But there are things we won't remember
We won't remember all of the doctor's appointments
We won't remember all of the hours of dialysis
We won't remember all of the times they stuck you at the hospital
trying to get blood from tired, shy veins
We won't remember how many hospital ER visits there were
or endless consultations with ER doctors
We won't remember how many pills you had to take 
each day just to survive
BUT we will ALWAYS remember your smile
And how your voice sounded when you called our names
or told us that you loved us
We'll remember the lessons you taught us
trying to mold us into strong men and women
We'll remember how glad you were to be at home
Knowing we would honor your wishes
and cherish your last days with us
We'll remember being by your side, caring for you
and watching over you when the LORD came for you.
There are things we won't remember, Mama
but your Example and your Love
We definitely will.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 23, 2012)

There are such amazing pieces of poetry on here - was inspired to contribute. So here's one that I wrote over a year ago. It's not a happy poem, but I'll crack a cyber smile to soften it up  Here goes:

ARROW-GANCE 

Bulls-eye!
Your lofty words and how they were presented
have reached the core of me
again

and rippled out in many ways.
And so my fight for dignity and human grace
begins

with me wondering:
Did I take it wrongly?
Should my inner shield be stronger?

Til the long-drawn conclusion once again is reached:
repairs on my shield arent half done
by the time your next arrow is released.

And so, damage-control is my current way of life,
in the attempt to convince you that
I need a little more time.
I pray to God for some respite.

I pray for a day that, when the arrows come,
my shield will still be standing;
the bulls-eye blurred;
my heart, for a change, resilient and strong.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 26, 2012)

*St. Catherine's*


The city on the rolling hills
Where sound will never carry
Those voices I will never hear again
But tonight I have no choice
And so I cannot tarry
And the volume is turned down 'til I don't know when
Out of respect for those who sleep at St. Catherine's

Everyone here I love
Is resting in the night
But I drive in restless silence
Until I see street lights

I'm leaving in a few days
But I must say farewell
And I don't know how to even try
But 'to try' I always will

In the dewy morning
Again I drive up the hill
Cross the entrance and get lost
But find myself (I always do)

I see two marble angels
And muse that they had class
Then down cross the tiny bridge
Near the pillows in the grass

Teddy bears and dolls 
Tucked in among the stones
Little ones remain
Who never will grow old

Then the chapel
Where I once swayed
Should have thrice
But swept away

Still, I can recall the doves in the stained glass
Make a left at the marker of a nondescript pine tree
Left I guess or was it right?
It all seems wrong to me

I slow down to examine
More angels and an obelisk or four
The fine wrought-iron work
That filigrees a lavish door

And there's the bench
And now I'm finally here
To say hello I miss you
To say goodbye and shed another tear

There are three here
But just two names
(Because there's still discussion
over who is paying)

I wish I had the money
To end the noise
But my misdeeds are many
So therefore I've no voice

It's cold here
And the ground is colder still
I wanted to bring him here
To share with you

(He ran before I could)
How could I know
That just because he wept with me
Didn't mean he had a soul


When all else fails you can rely
On sorrow to be a friend
Standing steadfast as you grieve alone and lonely
At St. Catherine's

I left Her at St. Catherine's
She's resting at St. Catherine's
He lingers at St. Catherine's
These three, they all live there

I'm the only one who ever leaves
And everyone leaves me

Whether elsewhere or at St. Catherine's
The Sun will set and rise and burn
And no, I guess I'll never learn
The peace that fills St. Catherine's

It's not as if I have a choice
There's still so much I'm forced to do
I swear, I swear that I'll return
I cannot not remember you

No matter what my legacy
Dim in another's memory I grow
I swear, I swear that I'll return
I cannot not remember you

I cannot not remember you


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's my most recent. It describes a life philosophy that's become increasingly important to me in the past few months 

THERES WISDOM

For too long now
this shell has contained me.
For how long still
will these doubts restrain me?

I will boldly break free
and say No more. Its time.
There are oceans to swim in,
there are mountains to climb.

Im not a thrill seeker
for the sake of thrill seeking.
I believe life goes deeper
than such fickle repeating.

Yet words are worth meaning;
emotions, worth feeling;
rich knowledge, worth knowing;
the self, worth revealing.

So, heres to freedom,
a discarded cocoon!
Too long have I stayed
wrapped inside like a fool.

Such monotonous fear,
unaffected and chilling,
is a waste when theres wisdom
in passionate living.


----------



## ODFFA (Jul 1, 2012)

PENSIVE SURRENDER

Behind these lids I safely hide
what happens when I close my eyes.
Sporadic, vivid, unannounced
are thoughts inspiring furrowed brows.

Yet at times brought up on purpose,
I beckon them back to the surface.
My admission brings with it a danger,
for to my mouth, my minds no stranger.

I bid my thoughts, dont travel too far,
too speedily from mind to heart.
For feeling may turn into praying,
wishing may turn into saying.

What time will bring I will not force.
Ill ride the waves, Ill stay the course
that life must naturally engender.
Til then, I pensively surrender.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 9, 2016)

Prelude: Searching through old e-mail for something else, I uncovered this exchange - just a bit of light-hearted doggerel to provide a counterpoise to the heartfelt, sometimes-beautiful, sometimes downright scary, contributions in this amazing thread. There are several threads similar to this that just. must. not. die! Newcomers would not be aware of them and they represent such value.

Cathy was a wonderful news delivery person who brought us our paper in the years 2004 - 2007 (about when this thread began). There follows an exchange I had with her in January 2007. 

-------------- Original message ----------------------
From: Cathy
Hi, I just thought I would send you back a message. I am sorry I couldn't stick around enough longer this morning to chat a little more. My kids have to get off to school, and I have to get them up, so I try to hurry up and get home to make sure that they do. Thanks for the nice e-mails, and for both of you so being very kind, as everyone else. When I can, I will chat a bit longer, by the way, I was being sarcastic when I said I was gonna quit. I quit every sunday. I hope I wasn't being rude. I was just in a hurry. Take care I will see you both soon. 
Love, Cathy




Cathy -


Of course I didn't think you were being rude! I was as eager to get back inside as you were to get going. You remind me of that Christmas poem. Now, how does it go . . 



And then, in a twinkling, I heard some kind of action . . .
The screeching of tires, just trying to get traction.


As I opened the door and stepped out into the mess
Here comes Kathy, with the Pioneer Press


She was dressed none too warmly for weather like that
Just a thin little jacket, not even a hat.


It was still early morning, and just barely light
But she looked just so elfen, with smile so bright


A picture of merriment, from her head to her toes,
Her cheeks were like roses, but her nose nearly froze.


She spoke barely a word, but went straight to her work,
And gave me the paper; then turned with a jerk,


She said, "Gotta get going. Got kids to send off."
And "It's just too darn cold", she said, with a cough.


She sprang to her car, swung around, hit the gas
And in just a moment, I'd lost sight of the lass.


But I heard her exclaim as she drove out of sight,
"I've had it with this job! Goodbye, and good night!."


Hmm! I don't think it was quite like that, but close.


Ho Ho Tai


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 5, 2017)

"this poem goes to my sister"


I miss my sister
she has kids of her own
i miss the days
when we lived at home

i miss washing the dishes
side by side
i miss hearing Mama hum
as she walked on by

i miss being a teen
i miss going to school
i miss wearing baggy pants
that i thought looked cool

i miss neighbors and friends
and places I've been
riding my skateboard 
up the road and again

i miss playing the guitar
and making a song
finding more friends
to help play along

I miss going to school
and studying my best
i miss procrastinating homework
for next days test

i miss trimming the hedges 
and mowing the grass
I miss pestering my sister
Hope I wasn't too much of a pain- 
in the ass


----------



## BlueJay (Nov 5, 2017)

This poem was written in Swedish and is translated into English.

*New Wallpaper*

New wallpapers with beautiful names
Prestige, Living, Royal Classic
tremendous, fabolus ornaments
are now living in your
most common
most friendly home

thick black letters above your King Size-bed
Vomiting out the words "Carpe Diem"
not knowing why

smart books
on your bookcase
you haven't read any one of them
have you?

the fire you carried is long gone
that smile you wore
that smile of secrets
that smile of hope
is erased

I want to light that fire again
Is it too late?


----------



## ODFFA (Feb 1, 2020)

Here's one I wrote a couple years or so ago.

SHRINK
An Ode to Children of Alcoholics


You are loud, abrasive, ego-drunk
I am the perfect complement:
My submissive, sober heart has sunk,
Stunted in your development

Your words tumble down without a thought
I drown in silence, ever thinking.
What the grown-ups sold, my child-self bought
Ever doubting, further sinking

You wallow in blissful oblivion
My awareness strikes each tender nerve
I tiptoe in hypervigilance
As you blindly stagger, bump and swerve

Freedom applies to only you
My prison keeps me safe
You revel in your senseless coup
As the chains of my obedience chafe

Such pride a bumbling fool can take
Shame on the one who dares to think
As your ignorance grows I compensate
I analyse, I obsess, I shrink


----------

